# IUI Girls TTC Part 171



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies good luck,please pm me if you would like to be added to cyclers list.

Struthie xxx

*Cyclers*

Louj -Testing 22/08/07  

ZP - Testing 2/09/07


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi there,

I usually post in the room 170, but is someone online who can help me right with an enquiry regarding IUI.

thanks

MJ


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Afternoon,

This my last post before I go on my holibags. 

So wishing you all lot and lots of   especially those on 2ww, I hope to see a few more BFPs when I get back.

love ZP


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Gosh, a new home! Almost like a new start. Thanks struthie!  Am back from my sister's and catching up with posts.

Teddy Girl - very sorry to read about  showing up. Lots of cuddles from someone who's been there.   

Kissy Bear, Scousemouse, ZP and everybody else who sent me    and    - THANK YOU! It is really helpful to know that there are others out there who'll understand without having to explain.

Tiggy, Wiccanlady, Nova - hi, and good luck with yout tx.   

Phew, there are just too many of us to keep up. I'll just do a good-luck-positive-vibes-nice-weekend-dance:
[fly]         [/fly]

Me, I've been back for a second scan yesterday and there's definitely one decent sized follie, and that's all it takes really! Still waiting for my LH surge, should happen tomorrow which would be bad timing as the clinic isn't open on Sunday (will have  without the *** on Sunday instead as it's our 16th anniversary ). So basting will happen on Monday and then back on 2ww. Can't believe how quickly it has come round again!

Am definitley feeling a lot more positive, not least thanks to all you LOVELY LADEEZ. Big sloppy kisses to all of you!


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

new home - well they do say a change is as good as a rest!

zp - hope you have a great time on hols    

Elsbelle - good luck for this cycle hun, it only take one hun!!  

Teddy girl - so sorry about AF showing up him - treat yourself to something really nice over the weekend hun and just take it easy!  

Kissy bear - hope your feeling  , 

have a great weekend all



scousmeouse
xxx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

just spent the last half hour typing and I crashed,,,ouch

anyway, went for a scan today and start the injections tomorrow,,whooppeeee dooo dont know how to feel about it yet though..

for those who read about my injured groin, for the past 5 weeks I have been walking with my alignment out, basically 5ft9 one side and 5ft 11 the other, have been walking like Charlie Chaplin for weeks,,,ouch it hurt...

so back on the road to recovery now and got another week sick leave, just when my iui starts,,,,,,

good luck to everyone, where ever you may be and at what stage,,,,,sending you kisses and hugs

how can i get a calender thingy, got my birthday soon and anniversary,,,,


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Yes anyone else on 2ww's good luck.

7 Days till testing for me and not feeling anything really which I don't think is the best sign!


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Wiccan,

dont be to disheartened, try to relax and send yourself positive thoughts, I understand its hard and you may be feeling down but tell yourself that your happy and walk around the house with a smile on your face,,,dont give up,,,try not to worry..


thinking of you


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Thanks hun.  I am trying to be positive but last cycle I was 100% positive and it didn't work so I think thats making it harder this month!


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

doesnt help when the weather is lousy, put lots of lights on, put the heating up and walk around half clothed, put some good happy tunes on and let yourself go, dont know why, but it relaxes me

(maybe im losing the plot) 

try it


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Im at work at the mo (working nights) spo guess thats not helping either!


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

higirls well tested at 5am and its a NEG for me im day 16 im cutted          and feel abit numb realy hoped it was are time after feeling so ill the last 2 weeks with a chest infec and having 3 good follies you wonder what you have to do ,,,,, i realy feel like ive let my dh down and my little girl who so longs to be a sister ,,,, life so hard     thanks for all your support over the2ww its going to be a long day ,,,, trying to be strong but feel like why me ,,,, as we dont get any luck ,,,, luv suzie wong xxxxx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys

Suzie - so sorry honey. You must be really disappointed but dont give up now... I know that it is hard but a BFP may be just around the corner for you.

Tiggymj8 - You and I are almost at the same stage. Is this your 1st try at IUI? I am on my 1st attempt at this and started my injections on the 12th July. I am taking 2 lots of 75mg every other day at the moment. I went for a scan on Thursday and my 2 follicles are only 9mm and 10mm so I have got to take my injections again tomorrow and then go back for another scan on Monday. When do you go for your scan?

Amanda


----------



## bubs4me (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello ladies,

i went missing for a week, but I'm back!  (i was sulking)
a/f turned up on Monday, so was a bit gutted!  

sorry to hear she turned up for others too!  

Appleton that belly is huge, i think you got a whole football team in there!  
I'm sooo pleased for you.


loving the new home and sending loads of    to everyone!



love bubs


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Suzie and bubs Im so sorry guys :hugs:


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Good morning all!! Hope you all had a fab weekend! 

appleton  - what a great way of remembering your lost little ones big  to you hun, you've been through so much! My thoughts and prayers are with you today hun. Hope all is well with your scan     

bubs4me - so sorry the old witch came to visit.   

as220375 - good luck for your scan today, hope those follies are nice and big for you now!  

suzie-wong - so sorry to hear your - result - keep your chin up girl and stay strong. 

Wiccanlady  - hope your 2ww is not dragging - remember its not over until the fat AF lady sings  

tiggymj8 - I don't think your losing the plot I love your idea about turning hte het up, lights on, half dressed and some music - would make me feel like I was on my hols!!!   

Kissybear - Was thinking about you over the weekend hun hope you had a great weekend. Keep smiling babe  

Me - no news - still haging around waiting for appointments 

Here's a healthy dose of      and      for us all!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Not posted for a couple of weeks as not much to say but waiting......... for AF to start tx, we have been trying anyway to see if anything happens naturally, had some pains it could be the cysts left over from previous tx or ovulation

 so sorry to you ladies with BFN ... thinking of you 

All those on 2ww wishing you lots of    

Anyway AF due this weekend and hopefully all being weel with the cysts.....I will be back on here next week starting IUI #3.

Good luck to all you ladies  

Bumby xxxxx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello all,

just to say that freshly basted  I'm now officially on 2ww again!       It went really well, hardly any discomfort but I'm tucked up in bed nonetheless - what better excuse for a lazy afternoon, eh? 

Lots of good vibes      to everybody. I'm quite happy and excited at the mo and am enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Suzie,

I'm so very sorry that it didn't work out this time.  I know how gutted you must be.  Please take care of yourself and we're always here if you want to talk.



Angiexxx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm back from exile, AF started today so I have phoned the clinic and am waiting for them to ring me back to get the ball rolling so to speak.

Angie - Hi
Karen - Fantastic news good luck with your scan 
Tiggy - Hi & good luck
ZP - Have a great holiday
ElsBelle- Glad to hear IUI went well, make sure you put your feet up
Scousemouse - Hi 
WiccanLady - As Tiggy said try not to worry - easier said than done I know
Suzie-Wong - So sorry to read your news
Amanda - Hope that your scan went well
Bubs - Sorry to hear about AF

Love Melanie


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hiya girlies,

I'm afraid I'm going to be leaving this board for now.  

DH and I have decided to go for DIVF instead of DIUI.  OUr consultant said that there is a much higher chance of success for us with IVF and since we only have 3 vials of imported sperm from the States, we want to really go for it.

I've really appreciated all the support that you all have offered and wish you all     and    !!!

I hope you all get your  

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Just wanted to wish you good luck Angel129

Truly hope to see you post a BFP soon!!


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Good luck Angel x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

I've not got much time today as I'm on a training course all week.

Sorry to all those who got BFN's  

Good luck for everyone on their 2WW    

Wiccanlady - when do you test?  It must be pretty soon.  

I'm testing in 5 days time and it can't come quick enough.  I'm bored of this 2WW already!!

Take care 

Txx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls well af came yesterday     but has been realy messing about not like me at all phoned cinic early and they said it most likely due to drugs etc ...... feel low but trying to be strong ,,,,,,,, cant belive gone thought this for nothing    xxxxx
karen - thats great news realy hope everything goes well keep in touch with us girls on here gives us all hope ,,,,, lovely idear about web page ive lost a few babys along the way too ,,, 
Angie- which you well keep in touch ,,,,,
      luv suziewong xxxxx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

HI GIRLS

Just thought i'd update you on my scan today. Both my 9mm and 10mm follicles have retracted and have not grown but they have discovered a 15.5mm follicle in my other ovary. They have put me on the menopur injections again tomorrow and then back for another scan on wednesday. Even if this has grown to 17mm and i can take the HCG on wednesday and have the insemination on Friday - I'm not sure that 1 will be enough...

Another waiting game

Amanda


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ladies 

solrry not posted for a few days been hectic! 

Just an update had another scan fri and follies are still not growing, have new scan booked for 2morrow so fingers crossed for me! 

wishing you all my best and love will keep updated on everyone 

Becki xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

My God, Karen, you don't do things by halves!!  Triplets ... well done!   How many follicles did you have this time?  I'm just wondering if you had 3 follies or if any of your babies are identical?

Susie Wong - I'm so sorry AF showed up  

Becki - I hope your follies have grown.  Good luck for tomorrow    

Amanda - Good luck for Wednesday and Friday   Remember, it only takes 1 egg to get a BFP!

Txx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm trying my best to think like that now. Fingers tightly crossed...


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Amanda,

yes I have just started IUI, injection began last friday, I took suprecur one day and then peregon and suprecur for the next few days, my scan is friday coming.
What does that mean now with regards to your follies, what will happen next?
Is it normal for your af to stop completely? mine did when I began injections on day 2, I have been getting weird stomach pains, is that the same for other people.?


Karen - Having triplets sounds fantastic, may I suggest looking after your back. 


MJ


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Karen,

Wow!!!!!!       Triplets!!!!!!        A big CONGRATULATIONS hun!!!!!!!

  

Sending loads of sticky postitive vibes babe, you will be in my thoughts and prayers for your entire pregnancy.

keep us updated

scousemouse
xxx
P.S. just PM'd you


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Blimey Karen triplets - how wonderful, many congrats.

Sorry not been the greatest poster and def won't be today even with personals as I feel like poo - have a massive spot, hormonal headache and feels like I have a cross between weird slight heartburn and nausea!  In an ideal world it'd be pg symptoms but its me and Im guessing Im not that lucky and I'm coming down with a bug!


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Wiccanlady,

Truely hope your symptoms are of a BFP and not coming down with something.  Take good care of yourself, get loads of rest and drink plenty of water.

Good luck for testing hun

scousemouse
xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Karen - it's encouraging to hear one of your follies was 10mm.  Mine were 17, 15.5 and several at 13 so maybe I stand a chance this month after all!!

Wiccanlady - I hope that nausea turns out to be pg symptoms.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I'm feeling a bit low today.  I really feel like AF is on the way.  I've been on knicker watch all day.  I'm tempted to get the pee sticks out, but I know it's too early so I'm trying not to!  I just wish it was Saturday (test day).  I'm on a course at work all week, it's a complicated one and I need to concentrate but I keep wondering am I/aren't I?  I really must concentrate on the course tomorrow!

Take care

Txx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi MJ

Not sure what this means until I go for my next scan tomorrow - but i'll let you know tomorrow night. Hopefully the follicle will have grown from 15.5mm to at least 17mm and then they will let me take the HCG tomorrow night and go for the basting on Friday morning. I'm hoping it works to this time schedule as they wont do it on a Saturday / Sunday and I am away on monday-wednesday next week.
I know that I only have 1 follicle (although i did have 1 at 10mm and 1 at 9mm when I had my 1st scan - and after Karen's news - who knows) buut i'm feeling a bit more positive today. After all it only takes 1 egg to make 1 baby...

Not sure about your a/f honey because as 1 of my symptoms of PCOS, I only bleed for about 36hours anyway... (if conceiving wasnt such a problem - this would be every woman's dream)

I will update you all tomorrow on my news...

Amanda


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Good luck Amanda, try not to worry.
After my injection this evening I have had the most incredible pain in the stomach, is this normal?
I am only on the lowest of doses, does this make a difference?
good luck to everyone.



MJ


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

MJ - I really wouldn't like to say -but if it's that bad i would call your clinic tomorrow to check with them...


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello all

Well i had my basting on Monday and now i enter the 2ww for the first time....  Fingers crossed and all that!! 

Well done Karen!!!

XX nova


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

AS, 

how long were you on the injections before your basting?


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Have bad news hey have abandoned my cycle as the follies are not growing and im on double injections daily and no response so they have recommended that i dont do iui and straight for ivf i have aked for a break so i an get my head straight and loosed a bit of weight.

Hope you all well 

Becki xxx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

MJ - I did an injection every other day for 8 days starting on day 2. Then I had a scan and the follicles were only 9mm and 10mm (on the left) and nothing to see on the right. They gave me injections again every other day for 4  days and I had another scan. This time there was nothing on the left and 1 15.5mm follicle on the left. This was still not big enough so they gave me 1 more injection and I go back again tomorrow (hope its big enough this time). So all in all I have done 7 injections (1 every other day since day 2) and hopefully that will be all. This time tomorrow I could be doing my HCG and then basting on Friday.

God i'm praying
Amanda


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that Becki,good luck with IVF xxx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Amanda, me again,

I guess we are all different when it comes to injections, I have to have 2 daily, apart from one I had on day two, so it may be then I might be basted soon, oh it sounds so awful, doesnt it?
Are you excited or do you have a mixture of emotions, I tend not to think about it at all, as I know I will get sick withy anxiety.
How are you feeling at the mo, be positive.

xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm on day 12 today and I've just been to the loo to discover I've started spotting.  Looks like it's all over for me this month.  Luckily I've carried on my sniffers throughout my 2WW so I'll be able to start with my next tx straight away.  

Txx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Good morning you lovely ladeez, am in a very good mood today - for no apparent reason . Am feeling ok and have decided not ot think about things too much this time. Keep busy and get the 2ww over with.

Nova - we are cycle buddies. Good luck to you!!   

Karen - only just getting over the shock of you having triplets - that's amazing. Lots of STICKY VIBES, hun!

Tiggy - just caught your post about the witch arriving. Soo sorry for you, doll.  Take it easy today if you can and be gentle with yourself. Good that you can go straight into the next tx. I did the same and it felt like the right thing to do. Best of luck for the next cycle.


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Elsbelle

Cheers for the shout out!!

I have realised that i haven't actually started my 2ww yet!! as my test date is on the 9th August which is 2 weeks this thursday, so i am in the no mans land before the 2ww!!!! ahhh!!

However i have just had a nice bubble bath and read some of my new Harry potter book... (Teacher with 6 weeks ahead...) have booked to have  hair done tomorrow and to see best mate in the afternoon.  Trying to stay pos and busy...

Good luck to you too and pos thoughts on there way...

Nova


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hooray AF arrived today, so am starting injections tomorrow.  I've got a scan booked for next Tuesday and if all being well next Friday for basting, I didn't realise it would happen so quickly!

One concern, I have is that my docs didn't do my FSH level in my last lot of blood tests, so they are working off figs from 2004!  I'm 36/37 in December so I'm a little worried about this can anyone offer me any assurances/advice.  December 2004, I was apparently 1. something, but I appreciate 2.5 years is a long time.

Karen congratulations on your BFP, triplets, wow you must be over the moon.

Sorry to hear of you BFN ladies, wishing hard for next time for you    

Best of luck ladies in 2ww! Hopefully, I will be along to join you soon.

Wiccanlady, have you any news yet?  Need any advice re cooking I'm on this board now, so you know where to find me  

Anyway, now I'm starting looking forward to chatting to you all on here more regularly.

Louj x


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys

MJ - just thought i'd update you. I went for my scan today and my follicle has grown to 18mm. There is a smaller one but they don't think that will develop now. So I go for my basting on Saturday lunchtime. 

Just saying to another lady - it feels a bit surreal after waiting so long - and i'm not sure how i'm feeling about it all at the moment

Fingers crossed all goes well on Friday now...

Amanda


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Louj, good luck with your tx. Keep the arnica handy for the bruising. When I did injections last time my thighs were black and blue. Not very attractive, but - oh! - the things we do!!! 

Nova, same test date as me but I still call it 2ww. How long's a piece of string, eh?? Sounds like you're doing the right thing pampering yourself. Have blown you some positive bubbles. 

Would soo like a drink to take the edge off - does anybody else find it hard to live a boozeless life? Not that I used to drink much but not to have any at all...  Mind you, if I was pg I'd give up drinking gladly, so it's just a step on the way to that, right?

I think, I'll go and have a cup of cocoa instead. Good night all!


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Amanda.

that sounds great hun, I did not realise you can go on a weekend,,,my scan falls on this Friday nothing was said about my basting time, I did not think it would be that soon.

Bet you have mixed emtions, I know I would have, its hard to get excited but you want to be positive at the same time, just take it easy and loads of luck from me.
Ill let you know tomorrow how I get on also.


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Cheers Ellsbelle

I know the feeling about the drink!!! A large red would make this journey a lot easier!!!

Nova


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls 

I will be joining you again by the looks of things! Going to see consultant next week and get some more synarel and something to bring  on


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Tiggy I am sorry hunnie.

Louj no cooking tips needed yet but you ask your hubby if he has any nice vegan recipies up his sleeves!

Testing tomorrow and still no AF pains but I don't feel pregnant and my hormonal headache and sore boobs have gone so don't really know what to feel!


----------



## bubs4me (Jul 3, 2007)

hello ladies, 

Just popped in to send you bubbles and to let you all know I'm thinking about you.

Sorry tiggy  that a/f arrived the 
good luck wiccanlady for tommorrow.
Sending everyone 
I'm now waiting for first iui appointment, how long did it take others before they got theirs?

big ff hugs to all         
bubs x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for you Wiccanlady.  Good Luck for tomorrow!

Hi saila - you changed your name, didn't you? Great to see you back in action. 

bubs, hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Ladies!

Wiccan Lady, good luck tomorrow! Sorry can't help with the vegan recipes, not really Dh's bag!  

Well the injections went well today, I'm Puregon and Supercur. Ellsbelle, I'm so looking forward to the bruises, I've got some weleda arnica oil,  or do you think I would be better using tabs? I'm injecting my tummy, how attractive    Mmm a nice glass of wine, would be lovely! I wonder if any of you had the odd glass before basting? 

My clinic say that will scan next Wednesday and if all good baste on Friday, seems very quick or is that the norm.

Best of luck to all other ladies on 2ww.

Is there anybody reading this who has started today?

             

Louj x


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

louj,

I have my scan tomorrow to determine whether my follies are ready, I had suprecur and puregon, the only side affect I have had is that I have had about 3 hours sleep last night, have had pain in my stomach, and yesterday I cried awful but that may be due to having physio, as it seems my hip joint was out , see previous messages for details about that plus I went to dentist and had filling, coped great with injections x 2 in my stomach for a week but the 2 in my mouth, really finished me off.
Could be the meds, could just be me down in the dumps.....
does anyone feel remotely as bad as I do right now?
and going for scan tomorrow, I dont know whether to be sicj with anxiety or just sit on the loo for the other region...

so,,soooo rude,,,,see, my head is in the shed!!!

MJ


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Tiggymj

Your on pretty much the same dose as me, I'm just slightly higher on puregon at 75.  Sorry your not feeling great, physio and the dentist, blimey no wonder you feel rubbish.  Do you think your tummy pain could
be because you are a bit stressed out hon?  Fingers crossed for you tomorrow, I really hope everything goes well for you and hope you have a better sleep tonight.

     

Lou x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sailace (I'm using your Sunday name cos I can't get used to your short name) - I remember you from the clomid board.  Good luck with your appointment next week.   

Wiccanlady - I'm sitting here willing you to get a BFP!     

Elsbelle - I've gotta admit I don't have a boozeless life.  I decided that I can't live my life abstaining from everything.  If I end up childless I don't wanna look back on my life and think that the whole of my 30s sucked cos I never went out and enjoyed myself!  Having said that, I don't get rat arsed all the time, my friends (who don't know I'm TTC) think I'm a lightweight and they've got used to me skipping rounds!  Course, seeing as I've just had my first failed treatment I'm gonna have a wee drinky or 2 this weekend!

Bubs - I hope your appointment comes through soon.  I don't remember waiting for my appointment.  They had me all prepared ready to go when I reached the 3 years of TTC mark.  However, I delayed things due to holidays and DH being away.  Every clinic's different, I guess I'm lucky that there was no waiting.

Kissy Bear - how you doin?  (Hmmm ... I sound like Joey from Friends!)

The smelly evil old witch arrived with a vengence yesterday shortly after I started spotting.  Luckily I carried on sniffing all through my 2WW so I've got an appointment with my clinic on Monday for a baseline scan and hopefully I'll start injecting.  This time they're only giving me 50 iu Puregon cos I overstimulated last time and they had to give me my Pregnyl shot to trigger ovulation earlier than they'd like.  I've got a feeling that although I had 2 follies that were only just big enough (and several more smaller ones) I don't think the rest of my body (ie my hormones and womb lining) had caught up with my ovaries.  So I'm hoping that I'll have a slower cycle this time.

Take care

Tx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Lou,

yep could be stressed, I now have headache, which is probably due to the tension, I am still feeling pig sick about tomorrow,,,,,,,,I dont want to get my hopes up too much because the fall down is too hard to bear, but I want to feel excited aswell.
But some reason I dont think it will be easy for me even though there is no reason why it should not work, I just got this feeling..

anyway Im blabbing on...

good luck everyone


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

BFN again


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Wiccanlady - I'm so sorry   

Txx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Wiccanlady     - what more is there to say.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Wiccanlady I was really rooting for you   So sorry sweetheart!!  

Tiggy ~ Those awful clomid days   I can barely recognise myself when I look back at those days   Sorry the witch arrived honey I am waiting for her to arrive so I can get started but it's likely I will be getting provera or something as it has been 6 weeks now since the last one. PS my sunday name was Sailaice  

I am phoning the consultant up at lunch time I am starting to get excited!!


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi All

Wiccanlady, so sorry to hear BFN for you hon.

Tiggymj, how was your scan today hon?

Tiggy, sorry   arrived, good though that you can get straight back to it and I hope you have a slower cycle

Louj x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Wiccanlady - so sorry to hear of your - result  hope you can treat yourself to something nice over the weekend hun.

Saila - hope you got something positiv out of your phone call to your consultant

Appleton - How are you hun? Hope things are ok with you!

Tiggymj8 - Hope your scan went well today

Tiggy - sorry the old witch arrived but at least you can get moving quickly for your next one - good luck

Kissy Bear - Hope you are ok hun - miss you 

LouJ - Good luck with your scan on Wednesday!

bubs4me - hope you appointment comes through soon, we were referred on 24 April and had our first appointment on 17th July so wasn't long really but I think it depends on your clinic!

as220375 - Good luck with your basting tomorrow - hope it all goes smoothly for you!

Nova - Hope your enjoying your 6 weeks holiday!!!

ElsBelle - hope your 2ww goes quickly and time doesn't drag for you hun

A big Hello to anyone I've missed, there is so many it's hard to keep up!

Me - Me and DH went to clinic this afternoon for blood test, all went ok except DH wouldn't stop bleeding, thought the nurse was going to have a panic attack cause after 30 mins he was still bleeding, it eventually stopped but I'm sure he was doing it on purpose to be the 1st man to have to spend the night in a womens hospital   still waiting for my appointment to see the Obstretition before I can have treatment.

Have a good weekend all

Loads of [fly]          [/fly]

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh Wiccan,

I'm so sorry hun,,,,
My scan went well, I have a follie 18, 16 a, and a couple smaller, they suggested that my smaller ones can be removed along with my cyst but I said I had grown quite attached to it,     but it is not neccessary anyway.
So I will be scanned again monday and way to go on Wednesday.....

did not expect things to be as quick as that,,,,

what would people normally do now if they were me, stay in bed and do the deed until the basting, do it night before or what,,,advice appreciated....

and top it all I have a job interview on Thursday, which I was only told today and I have to do a presentation, advice welcomed from those who if in my position, would you go? or rest after basting?....
anyway,,

wiccan,,again sorry hun,,,, 

amanda - good luck for wednesday

     to everyone


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

whoops

i meant louj good luck for wednesday and amanda for saturday..

I dont know who is who now,,,,,cant keep up

mj


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Guys

Please can i ask for your advise. After my basting (which they made me wait over 1hr45mins for) I was taken in for the basting and then told to rest for 10minutes and then just go. I didn't have any scans to check if my ovulation had started and I didnt get any advice or support for afterwards. I had to go and find someone (because they had mostly gone home for the weekend) after my 10minutes rest to ask them what happens next. All i got told was take a test in 2 weeks and call them with the result. They didnt give me a pregnancy test to use. i am paying privately fr this treatment and am totally despondent now.

Can people please just advise me if this is normal

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

mj  - bms three and two days before and the day of basting is what we did but I can't tell you whether it has worked yet  Good luck and have some fun .


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry Ladies, no personals as I am going through a bit of a rough time at moment but just a quick message to wish you all the best for 2ww!

Amanda, I am so sorry you have been treated so badly. If you paying privately you should be told exactly what you are paying for.... at least information on what tx you are having. After collecting the sperm the laboratory will require at least an hour to process the sperm etc... There after you get basted (I didn't get scanned after receiving surge) and wait 10 minutes before they say you can go home. Unfortunately its a long lonely 2 weeks before you do the pg test! Sending you loads of love and lots of     for the 2ww.

Love to all the IUI ladies,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Kissy Bear - just want to send you a few hugs, sounds like you need them.    Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks guys - Ive calmed down a bit now...

Actually i'm in a great mood cos my team have just won their semi-final and i'm going to wembley in August so that has put me in a much better mood - but i'm not sure i stayed quite as chilled out as i should be doing...

anyway - thanks for all the advise and it seems that others at my clinic have had the same experience so i now don't feel like it is just me...

will let you all know how i get on in 2 weeks...

Amanda


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies not posted for a while but started spotting today so off the the clinic this week to see if I can start tx and will be back on the board.

Kissybear - so sorry to hear of your tragic news, life can be so cruel, your right we must remember to live our lives and make the most of our loved ones aswell as going through tx. 

Wiccanlady - so sorry to hear of your bfn 

Hi to all the ladies and good luck to those testing very soon and fingers crossed for those 2ww'ers

Karen - your msg box is full as tried to pm you

Hope I can get back on tx this week... should find out weds 

Bumby xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

This is a message from Ranwelli,I deleted her message by accident so re-posting here.Sorry  

"Hi to everyone,thought i would post but not many people on at the moment.I in a really sad place today.My 2 weeks waiting would of been over tommorow and was feeling quite positve but this morning  arrived so knocked me back again,this was our fourth iui attempt ,just two more attempts left then icsi at glasgow.trying to feel positive but finding it really hard.People use the saying in life that you can only really miss something if youve had or felt it,but that is understanderbly wrong the force of wanting something can be so much greater.sending all my    to you.to everybody on 2ww be positive because it can happen.  

                                                    "


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls  

 arrived this morning!! I am praying everything goes ok with consultant and I start stimming tomorrow  

xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Sailaice (spelt it right this time!!) - I'm glad the   has shown up.  Good luck for tomorrow  

Karen - good luck with your scan next week.  When do you get married?

Ranwelli - I'm so sorry to hear   showed up.  

Bumby - Good luck at the clinic  

Kissy Bear - I'm so sorry you're going through such an awful time.  

I went to the clinic today for my baseline scan.  I was hoping to start my 2nd round of injections today but I've got a cyst on my left ovary.  I've to carry on sniffing just now and go back to the clinic next Monday.  Hopefully the cyst will have reduced or popped by then.  If not, I dunno what happens.

Take care

Txx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

All went well today, I have to follies ready, Will have a midnight injection tonight and to hosp we go wednesday for basting, for once in a very long time I felt really excited.
Already 2 people have said dont get your hopes up, one being my DH, how can I be positive when people around me try to knock me down, its bad enough having to go through this and hard enough to be positive without negativity around you.
and when my friend asked about going out on weekend my mom called me misery guts, you just cant win.

Anyway, good luck everyone,,,,,,

Sending special hug   to Amanda and Kissy Bear

MJ


----------



## aimie (Jul 10, 2007)

hi girls

just thought i'd post a note and introduce myself. me and dh have been ttc for 2 1/2 years and we have just been told we are top of the waiting list so we are really excited.  

also wanted to send   to everyone and hope a bfp is coming your way soon, congrats to those already successful!!

this board has ( and will be) a great place for me as dont know anyone close enough that understands what this rollercoaster is really like.

fingers and toes crossed

aimie


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Good morning everyone

Aimie - Welcome to the IUI board.  Good luck with your treatment   

MJ - Glad to hear your follies are ready.  Good luck with your basting  

Sailaice - have you started your injections?

I wish there was something I could do to get rid of my cyst.  I can sometimes feel it throbbing, which I'm sure is a bad sign.  In my head I'd feel it growing but I doubt I'd feel it shrinking so throbbing isn't a good thing.  I've got this awful feeling that it won't have shrunk by Monday.  

Txx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

MJ - good luck for your basting tomorrow!   Don't let anybody ruin your excitement, you gotta be positive and believe it's going to work.

Tiggy - drink lots of water (always helps!) and remember that Monday is almost a week away

aimie - _*WELCOME * _ 

Me, I'm just chugging along on my 2ww, have got plenty of stuff to deal with around my mum's death a year ago  and am also considering DE for my next (and final?) tx . Am enjoying the weather (have been skiving off work, actually ) while it lasts and will keep popping in.

   to all!


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Hi guyus, just to say if I an quiet its just cause i am taking a month off IUI tx, need a month off the meds and a break from the hormonal mood swings!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tiggy said:


> Sailaice - have you started your injections?


Nope  Start downregging on the 20th.

How is everyone


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Well on to day9 of my 2ww and still feeling quite pos!! had a sharp pain in side last night but went when i walked around for a bit... so still keeping pos!!!!

I am off to Amsterdam on Thursday with DH and some friends so that will help keep mind off 2ww wait!!! So after tomorrow i wont be posting until Monday when i am up north with DH in Newcastle at his folks house...  So good luck to you all and so sorry for anyone who got a BFN.....

Hugs and kisses 

Nova


----------



## aimie (Jul 10, 2007)

hi guys thanks for the welcome!  

good luck nova and elsbell on your 2ww  

tiggy hope you feel better soon x

i feel like im on a 2ww of my own but mine is just until our first consultation !! does anyone know how long we will wait til we can actually have our first try with iui ? will it be as soon as my next cycle determines?

we are off to the caravan for a few days soon so my wait shouldn't be too bad !

take care everyone a x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Aimie - I would think your consultant will start you on the down regging sniffers on day 21 of your cycle.  AF will show up roughly 2 weeks later and they'll then start you on injections.  Presuming this is the protocol they're going to be using.  Some girls do IUI with clomid instead of injections.  

Nova - enjoy your holidays - they sound an ideal way to keep your mind off your 2WW.

Saila -  I think I'm going mad, I meant to say sniffers!  Have you started down regging?  How are you getting on?

Wiccanlady - Having time off sounds good.  I'm starting to wonder if I should've had a break in between treatments.  Hope you start feeling your old self soon.

Elsbelle - Thanks for the water tip.  I'm drinking as much as I can, and I've not felt my cyst since yesterday morning.  Good luck on your 2WW  

Txx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello again,

so much to catch up on but here goes........

Karen – triplets fantastic news, take care hun  

Scousemouse, sorry you can’t start tx yet but your time will come round soon

Nova, amanda, Elsbelle,    for 2ww

MJ, good luck for your basting today

Becki sorry they abandoned your cycle good luck with the IVF

Tiggy sorry about the bfn, good luck with the next cycle

Wiccanlady sorry for bfn hope the break brings you some peace and energy for the next cycle

Salia, not long till you start down reg. Havn’t we met before on another board?

LouJ, how are your follicles coming along?

Bub4me, hope your appointment comes soon – we had to wait 6months on nhs but only 2 weeks privately.

Aimie, welcome to the site, we were offered to start on next cycle but I think every clinic is different.

Kissybear, sorry you are having a bad time, thinking of you.

Bumpy, think you should have started tx today, good luck

We had a great holiday in Austria, lovely fresh air and lots of relaxing (plus some walks). Now just waiting on AF, today is day 29 and she normally arrives between 31 and 35 days !!!! 

Love ZP


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi All 

ZP  - so glad you enjoyed your holiday and have recharged your batteries! 

Tiggy - sorry to hear of your BFN, good luck with next cycle 

Karen - how are you feeling hun, hope all is well with you! 

aimie - welcome to the board, depends on your clinic how soon you can start tx, there are forms to be filled in etc and if your last bloods / SA were taken too long ago they re-do them but for most people tx starts within a little while - good luck 

Nova - hope you have a great time in Amsterdam and can keep busy - fingers crossed for you 

saỉla - hope the next few weeks fly by for you, there's nothing worse than being in limbo where tx is concerned - hope you dont get any nasty s/e - good luck 

Wiccanlady - can understand you taking a month off tx - it can be so hard emotionally and the s/e of tx can be awful - good luck and enjoy your 'time off' 

ElsBelle - hope you 2ww isn't dragging for you, hope to see a BFP from you real soon 

tiggymj8 - good luck for today 

Tiggy  - sorry to read about your cyst, have you clinic not done something about it? I know of a few girls who have had them removed due to them getting in the way of treatment. Hope it disappears soon! 

Ranwelli  - so sorry the old witch showed up for you - good luck with next cycle 

Bumby - good luck with this cycle 

as220375 - hope you 2ww is flying by without you stressing too much - good luck, hope to see you post a BFP real soon 

Kissybear - am thinking about you hun  my prayers are with you and your family 

Becki - Good luck with IVF - hope it does the trick for you 

LouJ - hope your cycle is progressing well! 

me  - CD2 bloods - check, DH SA - check, just awaiting appointment to see Obstretition (sp?) hoping Mr Postie brings my appointment real soon!!!!!

Some extra    and    fro us all!

scousemoouse
xx

Apologies and a big HELLO to anyone I've missed!!!


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi All

Just popped in quickly to let you know how my scan went today.  I had lots of follies but only 3 that were at a fairly decent size, 10, 11 and 13. 
I've now got to carry on with injections and back in for another scan on Friday, hopefully then basting on Monday.  Hope the other follicles hold back and the larger three grow nice and big!

Louj x


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

well folks, had basting today, poor DH had to be in Cardiff for 830, he set the clock for 6am, then my appointment was 12, did not go in until 1pm.

To cut a long story short, 2 large follies which mean 25% chance of twins, the other 2 are too small, with my tilted, reversed womb, had a bit of trouble finding the neck of the womb, ouch it ffing hurt, had to have gas and air.
Must admit the nurse was very patient and calm, I was there over an hour.
I am a bit (well alot) tender, now on 16 day wait, they did not have any pessaries but have the HCG injection to take.

Cancelled a job interview for tomorrow, but never mind,,,,,,got my birthday and wedding anniversary to celebrate next week, woohoo bring it on,,, teetotaller for this one.

big kissess to everyone

M


----------



## Span (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi to you all. Wishing luck to all those on 2WW for more BFP. I haven't been on for a while as have been having a hard time. But have had counselling at the hospital and now am feeling more positive. Am having a break from iui as am getting married in Oct so am taking a break. So am going to try alternative therapies until then. This includes fertility reflexology and abdominal massage! apparently I'm going to have my womb put back in line! God how desperate are we that we will try anything! Well we decided that if it helps it is cheaper than IVF in the long run. I will let you all know what happens, I'm quite looking forward to it but don't know what to expect. Sending lots of positive sticky vibes to you all. Span x


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys
Sorry I havn't been on for a few days but i've been away with work - and no access to computer. (didnt help much that my exam result with the open uni was announced today - on the internet. had to get someone else to look for me and then text me with my result - but i'm made up because i passed)
Anyway this trip away has helped me forget about my 2ww for a few days and taking my mind off it has helped a lot.
Nova - hope you are having a great teetotalled time
MJ  - you seem to have had a bit of a rough ride today. i hope you are feeling OK. I'm sending you loads of   and   for the next 2 weeks. What date are you testing...
LouJ - I had small follicles when i had my 1st and 2nd scan and when i went for my 3rd they had disappeared altogther, but another had appeared which was 18.5mm - so you may be ready in a couple of days. Fingers crossed for you over the next few days.
Karen - I will sign your book very soon
EVERYONE ELSE -     and loads of  . I've got my fingers crossed that everything will work out well for every one of us.
Amanda


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Amanda,

Congrats on your open uni results, another thing that you can put your mind at rest and not worry.

My testing date is the 17th aug, to be honest I dont feel that anxious yet, if anything yesterday has been my worst experience, I was almost physically sick before my appointment and I am usually quite good managing my anxiety, comes with my mum telling me to go for job interviews for jobs I did not want, just so that I can learn to deal with the butterflies, but nothing prepared me for yesterday.

Anyway its done now, I am making the most of being on the sick with my ongoing back injury, have another month, I hope the weather stays fine.

good luck to everyone, Have not quite got the hang of remembering people to mention as there are so many, but I hope luck comes your way.


xxxx


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi All you lovely ladeez

Went to the clinic yesterday and the cysts have gone!!! yippee  So I can have tx this month.....started the injections yesterday and have a renewed positivity about this cycle!

Tiggy - passing you lots of cyst popping vibes
MJ  - good luck for the 2ww enjoy the sunshine
Elsbelle - good luck for 2ww
Nova - good luck  
Louj - good luck for friday  
Saila - good luck for 20th  
Aimie - hope your wait for tx is not to long
ZP - hope AF arrives soon
Karen - good luck for monday hun

   to all the ladies I have missed
Bumby xxx

Will keep you informed


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Evening girls

Bumby, so good about your cysts, roll on tx

tiggy,   for this time

amanda, well done on your exams, what subject?

Span, congratulations on the wedding, I hope one of the alternative therapies works for you

MJ, take it easy, good luck for the next few weeks

Lou 3 nice follies lets hope they do their thing

scouse mouse, come on Mr postie

Hello to everyone else

I'm on knicker watch - could be any day now

love ZP


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Morning quick one as I have to do some work.... 

AF today so phoned clinic and we are good to go. First injection tomorrow night and a scan next friday.....Please let it work 

enjoy the sunshine

love ZP


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Girls

Good news for me today!  I have 3 follies at 16mm, so basting will go ahead on Monday.  I just wish right now that I could fast forward the next 3 weeks.

Sorry no personals at the mo, as I am now going to grab a few hours sunshine before my hectic weekend begins.

Louj x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls  

Sorry am not posting so much but I am reading all your posts and rooting for you all  

Not long and I'll be joining you all!!!


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Karen,

Hope you are well and are enjoying the weekend  

I've signed you book hun but under my RL name   had a feeling you wouldn't recognise it, wasn't until I'd pressed submit did I realise you wouldn't know my surname but thought you'd have known my first name.

I believe the Matthew St festival is now back on - according to the front of the echo it says that bars and pubs have offered their places for the bands to play on, I know it won't be the same as having them outside but it's better than nothing I guess  

Thinking of you babe

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry Karen,

I'd only left a greeting not signed your guest book  .

Have signed it now hun  

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Hi guys just popped in to say sorry not been around much but having a break from tx and meds is already making me feel slightly better so been getting out a little more, will catch up properly very soon though x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Wiccanlady

Glad your feeling a bit better about things now, I've been thinking about you hon. 

Take care

Louj x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Karen,

  about the tom sauce!!!!!! 

Don't think we'll be going this year, we're in the middle of redecorating the house from top to bottom and are running low on funds    So far we've done the living room, dining room, kitchen, hall stairs & landing, just started the bedroom and next is bathroom then if we've any energy left the spare room!!!

It's impossible to feel out of place in town  we had a corporate do a few years back and a couple of our customers ended up in flairs with purple wigs and those glasses with plastic noses attached and nobody batted an eye lid (they did look hysterical  )

I'm glad its back on tho, brings a lot of cash into the city which can only be a good thing  

take care hun

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Girls - hope you are all OK

Karen- I wont be going to MS Festival this year - as i'm a big rugby league fan and my team have got to the finals of the cup - so I'll be at the new Wembley. I'm so excited I can't wait. Do you go for your scan tomorrow. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hope everything is OK. Let us know asap won't you.

Think I'm trying to make up lots of early symptoms to convince myself that this month is not a lost cause - but think i'm just kidding myself. I have 1 week left before I test - but I really am convinced that it has not worked this time.

Anyway - here's to  

Amanda


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

HI Ladies
Hope everyone is ok
Just a quick update ... and rant ...... from me.

Went for scan sat am and the drugs are doing there thing, as I was over stimulated last time we are starting high and reducing the dose down. Back tomorrow morning for another scan to see whats happening with the follies. DH away on stag weekend (he is best man) nxt weekend so hope it does not clash with basting!!

Also had to deal with the news that a friend of mine is pg and I think my sister inlaw is too!!! she was trying to hide it from us but its not like her not to take her hayfever meds or not drink...pretended she was though. I should be used to this by now but it still kicks me in the stomach every time someone announces their pg, i am sooo jealous and then feel bad for not being happy for them..... will I ever get used to this?? 

We are trying to plan a holiday in september to get away but worried about it clashing with next tx if this one does not work!!!

Anyway glad I got that off my chest, loving the warm weather this weekend hope I get some good new tomorrow

 to you all

Hope all goes well tomorrow Karen xx 

Bumby


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bumby,

I totally understand how you feel if you did not feel like that you would be inhumane, they are natural emotions and unfortunately you dont get used to them, you learn you hold your head up high, deal with whatever comes your way, and if I make any sense at all, I know that whatever life chucks at you will make you stronger.
You have to bounce back, stay strong and remember your time will come hun.
sending you hugs...

mj


----------



## Span (Jul 1, 2007)

Bumpy, I know exactly how you feel it was only a few months ago that i was writing the same on this site. However at the minute I feel in a much better place, I still feel that there is a big black hole in my life where i am missing my baby, but am managing to cope with other people announcing they are pregnant, because I am happy for them I don't want their baby I only want mine. The reason I am now feeling positive is because I went for counselling. i noticed that you are in the Nottingham area as I am and I got offered it by the hospital. You may not want this, just letting you know I have found it a great help. Wishing you luck, and hope that you get your BFP soon. Span


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

HI MJ & Span
Thanks so much for your replies, they make sense, I know this will make me stronger and I do try to think well that is their baby and I want our baby but I guess its just that I think every day about having a baby and when I go out with friends and family I need some escapism from these constant thoughts..... I know our miracle will come one day.
So good to have you girls for support.
This whole thing is an emotional rollercoaster some days I'm up some days I'm down, more up than down I'm glad to say.

Span - I have never been offered counselling, I did after my miscarriage but you know its one of those things that you think you don't need and I am in a much better place now than I was, there are posters up at the clinic but you girls are my couselling between us all we have been through everything!!!

Love Bumby xxxxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry, no time for personals as work is hectic just now.  (Karen ... good luck with your scan, let us know how you get on).

I went to the clinic this morning and my cyst has halved in size from 4cm to 2cm and it has partially collapsed.  I had to give a blood test and I've to phone for the results this afternoon.  The Sister reckoned I'd probably be able to start my injections on Friday but she needs to check with the Cons.  So, fingers crossed that's what happens.

Txx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just popped in to say hello, seems funny not being on this thread anymore!
Scousemouse I have a cat called Boo, too, see pic!

Is your Boo a little princess ( and a little madam too!) too?

Good luck everyone I see a few of you are due to test soon


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Kizzymouse,

My Boo is male so maybe we should get them together      (although he has been neutered).  He has quite a personality though, named Boo cause he's a bit of a cryer  

good luck to everyone on 2ww           
scousemouse
xx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Guys - 

i'm just popping on with a bit of bad news - you may want to send your wishes to Karen (appleton79). She has just sent me a pm but doesnt feel up to posting today. She went for her scan today and they can't find any heartbeats. I don't really know any more details but she has said that she will post asap but she is going for a dnc next wednesday.

I think a huge  is needed from all of us.

Hope she is ok
Amanda


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

i dont post here much anymore but just wanted to say to karen I'm so sorry


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

oh karen,

i am so so sorry,,,,,,,

i am thinking of you

xxxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen

I am so so sorry, sending you  .  

Take care

Loujx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen,

that's terrible news . Soo sorry for you and sending you lots and lots of hugs . Will be thinking about you!!

xEls.


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, I suppose appleton's news put a lot of things into perspective - but I can't help being self centered and contemplating the state of my (.)(.) and whether those twinges in my belly might be a sign of the witch being on her way . I'm still taking my temperature and it dropped this morning which in the past always has been a sure sign that  is going to arrive within a day or two. If IUI hasn't worked this time we're seriously thinking about DE because in terms of fertility I am an old bag  with old eggs and our chances of getting pg with them are 5-10%. - I know, I know, it's not over til the fat lady sings and all that but I can't help thinking this is it.

Three more days (??), we'll see. Good luck to y'all!


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Karen, I am so, so very sorry hun, words just cannot express just how awful I feel for you.  massive   to you and your OH babe.  Thinking of you both.......

Take good care and be kind to yourselves.

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Karen I was so sad to read your news - I am thinking of you both. Love Melanie


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Karen, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I'm thinking of you and your DF.  Look after yourselves 

Take care

Julie xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh karen hun im so sorry to hear of ur news lots of hugs ema xxxxxxx


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Sending huge hugs to Appleton so sorry to hear your news.

I tested positive in the same week and have just been for a scan after a bit of bleeding.
No heartbeat  - again - same thing happen last autumn.

Feel sad but not as devasted as before maybe because I was prepared for it. 
Have booked in for a ERPC tomorrow as I just could not put myself through the waiting and pain of a miscarriage at home again.

Good luck everyone else
Thanks for being there
Anne-Marie x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im so sorry annie to hear of ur news look after ur self hun hugs ema xxxxx


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Karen

Life can be so cruel, I am so sorry to hear of your tragic news, I am here if you need me hun, all my thoughts are with you and DF at this time 
Lots of Love Bumby xxxxxx

Annie F
So sorry to hear about yur m/c hun, thinking of you too. xx

Ladies

We need some positive news on this site soon.......... Good Luck to those testing soon  

Bumby xxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Annie

So sorry to hear of you bad news too!  What a rollercoaster this journey is, so unfair.

Louj x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Annie,

really sorry about your bad news, too. Life's not fair, is it? 

Bumby is right in asking for some positive news, sadly, they won't come from me as  has arrived today.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

just postin to say how sorry i am for bad news for annmarie and karen.both different circumstances to me as i can mc naturaly.mine started on friday.im so sorry girls.whys life so crapy for some of us.big hugs to you both   

hayley


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Els - So sorry AF arrived today ... stay positive and have hope

Karen - have pm'd you hun - I am hoping for a dosey doctor reason for you tomorrow soo much....

Hayley - Sorrry to hear of your news too hun

Big Hugs to you girls  

What a sad day  

Bumby xxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Bumby you are so right, it really has been a sad couple of days on here, we must all stay positive and hope for some BFP's for us.  Hope that you are feeling better about things.

ElsBelle, so sorry that you AF has arrived today

Karen, you are incredibly strong, I have read your babies tribute page and just thought yesterday how unfair this has all been to you.  Is there any chance you could get moved to another hospital for a second opinion.  I'm not sure but I think if you do qualify for funding you can move hospitals?  

TiggyMJ8, how is your 2ww going, I think I had a similar experience to you yesterday at IUI.  It was an absolute nightmare, the first nurse couldn't find my cervix at all, 3 speculums later she went off to get her colleague who found it eventually.  So painful, I don't want to put other ladies off though.  This is because my cervix is really high up and the entrance is over to the right.  I was shaking like mad at one point, I so hope the trauma of it didn't cause any probs.  I'm not a woos either, I've had a tattoo on the bottom of my back to which I didn't flinch and semi permananent make up eyeliner and eyebrows both of which were fine

Amanda, Nova how are your 2ww going, good I hope, why don't you get your testing date put at the beginning of the thread, I find it so difficult to keep up  

Susiewong, hope your AF has settled down now hon

Ranwelli, Hi, how are things

Becki, all the best with moving onto IVF

Scousemouse, have you seen the obsetrician (SP?)  hope you can get moving with things soon

Saila, hows things developing with you now?

Wiccanlady, hope you are okay hon and still popping in

Aimee, welcome and hope things can get moving for you soon

ZP Austria sounds lovely, glad you had a lovely time

Nova, hope Amsterdam was fun and 2ww is going well

Tiggy best of luck with new cycle

Hayley, so sorry for you too hon

I hope that is everyone! So sorry if I've missed anyone.

Take care and sending everyone lots of            and
      

COME ON LETS HAVE SOME BFP'S

Take care

Louj x x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all,

My heart goes out to all of those having a bad time  

LouJ - still no appointment  but seen as what the girls on here are going through right now - has kind of put my problems into perspective.  Sorry you had a hard time during basting - must have been awful .

wishing4miracle - so sorry to hear you news - life can be so unking sometimes 

karen - so so sorry, thinking of you hun 

Annie F - so sorry to hear your news 

ElsBelle - sorry to hear AF arrived 

Tiggy - good news re: your cyst - good luck for this cycle hun  

Bumby - not sure where you are up to with tx but wanted to say Hi and good luck  

Kissy Bear - Hop you are well hun, are you looking foward to your trip?  Are you all packed?  Hope the work thing doesnt take up too much time so you can enjoy yourself shopping and sunbathing etc  

All those on 2ww = good luck       

Hope to see a bumper crop of BFP's in the coming weeks!

Hi to anyone I've forgot, is hard to keep up when the page only lets you scroll down so far!

Me - no news other than one of my cats had to go to the vets on Sunday evening and I've only just been able to get him home again along with loads of meds all for the bargin price of £ 167.75p  , after that shock I've just organised insurance for them!

love to all
scousemouse
xxx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi ladies

I havn't read for a few days and now I'm sad. So much bad news - I'm so sorry karen and Annie F, such a terrible thing. I'm praying that you will find a way though. Take care xx

els, sorry AF arrived - life is just not fair is it.

LouJ, hope you have recovered from the basting.

Good luck to everyone on 2ww and love to you all

ZP


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls, I am so sorry about the bad news some of our ladies have had recently  

I am waiting for prolactin results to come back


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Saila,

I hope your prolactin levels come back ok - i have high prolactin, controlled by medication so if you have any questions maybe I can help?

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm just worried that I won't get to start this IUI if they are high


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well back from my hols and tomorrow is the test day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trying to convince myself it has not worked as have had some little pains this week... DH thinks it could be the drugs but we will see tomorrow...

Wont say any personnals as been away a week and a lot has happened on here!!!! So good luck to you all.......

Nova


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi again Saila,

If you do have high prolactin levels they will probably want to know why they are high, there are a few reason why they can go high.  They haven't told me I can't have IUI just that they would like me to se an Obstretition before hand so that he can tell what to expect during pregnancy but I'm not worried, it's just another hurdle to get over.

Hope your levels are ok!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls 
Hope you dont mind me joining you all. But I warn you I can rabbit on a bit sometimes  

I am currently waiting to start IUI after 6 cycles of clomid. However my IF journey has been long already and after 5 years ttc our DS we got a BFP on our first cycle of IVF. Prior to this we had an amazing 18 cycles of clomid and IUI once. Then after the birth of DS we managed to get a BFP naturally twice although both m/c. Because of the natural BFP's we have been refused IVF again at our current clinic hence the clomid and IUI. 

I am a bit unsure of whether starting IUI is correct for us or not so I would appreciate your advice. My DH just wants to change ACU to ARGC, pay £10k and have IVF. I keeping thinking that maybe we should have say 3 cycles of IUI and then see about IVF. The problem is time is not on our side. My main issue with IUI is the terrible success rates. 10-15% is not good and I cant find anything that shows individual clinics success rates. Does anyone know of a place to look? Certainly the only published rates I can find are for ICSI and IVF.

How do you find IUI - I cant remember it. I have a terrible memory which I blame on my hormones rather than red wine!

I have a lap and dye booked for Friday and am on a diet to lose the weight I gained during clomid. I guess after the lap it will be able waiting for a/f to show and then starting tx for IUI. Is this what you have done? How long did it take?

I am sorry to hear about the recent m/c it is so unfair that we have to go through this pain. 

See I told you I can rabbit on  
Ba
x


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Karen,


                                  

omg im   with happiness. OMG OMG OMG i dont know what else to say.

Hugs
xx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

omg Karen, I cried the rain the other night and I am now in tears again, I am soo soo happy for you, I cant imagine the roller coaster you have been on and for the preparation of your appointment today, but my god (although I am not religious) if the lord dont give,,,he sends) something like that, if there is any guardian angel over you, there must have been crowds of them especially on your side.
I am soo soo pleased, that has been the best presant I have had today, on my birthday too,,,,,,,,,
I will think of you today always...
take it easy hun, you deserve it,,,,and great big hug from me and my DH.                 

Mary


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry to gatecrash, Appleton i've been looking out for your news... i'm soooo pleased for you.

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Bev xx

p.s. sending lots of babydust to you all


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Karen, that is absolutely brilliant news, how did the nurse get is so wrong.  Still, thank goodness they are still all on board, I'm so happy for you.

Nova, best of luck tomorrow hon, fingers crossed for a BFP!   

TiggyMJ8, happy birthday, hope you had a lovely day.  Are you our next tester on here? Hope you are feeling better.

Love to everbody

Louj x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Karen,

I am so happy for you hun!!!!!! had tears in my eyes reading your post, what a great day for you both!!!

WOW - how you've found the strength to get throuogh the last dew days is beyond me!

Scan piccy is great   

hope the rest of your pregnancy is stress free hun

chuffed for you

scousemosue
xxx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

OMG Karen what a story, thankgoodness they check twice. So happy for you, 3 boys wow amazing. Wishing you a stress free rest of pg.

Nova, good luck with test today.... 

hello to everyone else...waiting for tx, basting or test day

First scan tomorrow, lets hope the menopur works better than the clomid.

love ZP


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Oh Karen

Wow what can i say, im sitting here crying my eyes out. i am so pleased for you. What a journey you and df have been on. I hope and pray that now you have a nice easy and healthy pregnancy.

You so deserve these babies, stay safe little ones!!!

Congratulations Karen.

Hi to everyone on the forum who remembers me from a few months ago and good luck to all of you for your tx

Eimer x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Karen - great news and what a shock. It has made me panic a bit as I had a ERPC after only one scan?? 

Hello to everyone else. I dot suppose that anyone does know of a place to view success rates for IUI by clinic? I am interested to see if there is a difference between clinics at all.

Thanks
Ba
x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen,

your good news made me cry with joy  . You must be over the moon! And well done for putting in a complaint against that nurse. To miss one heartbeat - ok, but three That smells of incompetence and, yes, the upset could have lead to serious consequences. - So glad you and the trips are ok. Let's hope it stays that way. Don't think any of us could take any more excitement...(never mind you!) 
  

xEls.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Omg i am so pleased for you and ur Dp when i read your reply i was crying take it easy hun and let ur dp wait on you hand and foot lol you deserve it 
congratulations             
Im lost for words lol Big hug from me im so pleased for you lots of hugs and kisses from  Ema xxxxxxxxx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Fantastic news Karen I am so pleased for you       Love Melanie


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well it was not my month!! I got a BFN this morning... But feeling pos now... (had a little cry but back on track now...)  Picking up drugs tomorrow and first scan Wednesday for second round of IUI... so on the good side i can have a glass or two or sod it the bottle of red tonight!!!!!

Great news Karen, so pleased for you!!!!

Thanks to all for the lovely messages, its nice to feel youre not on your own....

Nova  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies


    Well Im back.......

    We moved house at the end of june & have been trying to sort out our phone line ,its been a nightmare.....  

  Only got the internet sorted yesterday!!!


  Well due to start downrigging for my 4th iui,start tablets on the 19th of this month 

  Saila - How are you doing?

  Jen - are you still out there?

  Take care 

  Francine xx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Big   to you Nova,

Glad you feeling more positive now

Good luck for this cycle hun

   
scousemouse
xx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Nova,

sorry to hear about the BFN  but it's good that you're positive again and ready to go. After all, it was only your first attempt at IUI. Keep positive and it might just happen! 

Sending you lots of   .


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Nova

 to you!  Best of luck with your next cycle, in the meantime enjoy that wine, why stop at one bottle!

Louj x


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG

Karen hun ...... I am sooooo pleased ..... I bet you feel like you have just woken up from your worst nightmare...... I, like the other ladies was crying a river at your news I thought it was just so unfair but now I'm dancing with joy... 
Take care of yourself and the 3 little ones

Hi to all the other ladies on here

Nova - so sorry to hear of your BFN, get back on with the next cycle thats what I find best Good luck hun

MJ - How you doing ... is that 2WW dragging on?

Update from me .... follies growing slowly this time as on half the dose so not to overstimulate back on sat am with a view to basting being monday or weds ... fingers crossed

Hi and lots of   to all
Love Bumby x


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bumby said:


> MJ - How you doing ... is that 2WW dragging on?
> 
> honestly not too bad yet, I thought being off work it would drag, but being my anniversary, birthday, having tonsilitus have really broken up this week for me,
> However, I soo understand when people say they are knicker checking, we must be bonkers, and even checking the loo roll!!! (TMI)
> ...


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Morning

Well off to have my HSG today and alittle bit nervous as last time I had it done they had trouble inserting it and it hurt like mad. Checked my cervix and its hard and closed so I hope they dont struggle again.

Nova - sorry to hear about the BFN, it never gets any easier does it.

Bumby - good luck with the scan tomorrow. Good to see your clinic open on the weekend.

MJ - I hate the 2ww, sends me completely   I find that I manage the first week as a reasonably sane woman but the final week I am neurotic and emotional

Francine - can I ask what tablets you are on? Didnt realise that you downreg on IUI as Im sure that I didnt last time.

Ba
x


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Morning,

Back from first scan and there are loads of small folicles (11 and 12) and 2 bigger ones on one side 1 on the other. So we'll see what grows/shrinks over the weekend. Back monday for another scan. Don't know whats wrong with me this cycle, yeasterday and today I've been in tears over nothing so many times. Normally and really level headed a practicle type girl.

Sorry Nova for you BFN, hope you enjoyed the wine. Good luck for the next cycle.

LouJ, Tiggy and MJ,  and anyone else waiting  for your 2ww.

Bumpy, hope those follies behave.

Davis, thinking of you at HSG, hope its not too painfull

Francine, moving house is a right hassle - hope you are happy and settled now. Not long till you start TX.

Hello to everyone else I havn't mentioned

love ZP


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Ladies!

Davis, hope your HSG isn't too painful today, it's so hard to relax when you've had a bad experience as well, I'm very sympathetic to you.  

ZP, follies sound good, fingers crossed they do well over the weekend, best of luck at your next scan  

Karen, I hope things are still good with you and sending you lots of sticky vibes for your 3 VIB's on board!  

Bumby hope Saturday am goes well and shows lovely follies  

Nova, how are you, hope the wine   went down well, how long to you start cycling again

Francine, welcome back to the online world that is FF  

Scousemouse hopefully you are getting nearer to see the obs?  

Saila, have you had any more news re, your prolactin levels?  

TiggyMJ8 hope you are feeling better, not much longer for you on the 2ww  

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Lots of   and   to everyone!

Louj x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi everybody,

it is with a somewhat heavy heart that I write this post as it will be my last as an IUI Girl . I have had three attempts and now feel that it's time to move on. Where to I'm not exactly sure about yet - IVF, DE - I'm considering my options. 
Given my age (42 next week!! ) something needs to happen fairly soon if I still want to be in with a chance to realise my dream of becoming a mother.

It has been great on this thread - everybody is soo supportive of each other - and I'll miss being a part of it (for all sorts of reasons ). Good luck on your journeys, and I don't want to see any of you on any IVF thread so you better get your BFPs quick !

Take care you lot and thanks again for all your support! 

xEls.


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Els
Good luck on your journey hun.... hope to hear some good news from you very soon   
Bumby x


Me ... just hoping those juicy follies are growing nicely... while I enjoy just the one glass of wine tonight 
Ba - Yes my NHS clinic is open sat am they are very good

Will post tomorrow with my scan update
toodaloo
Bumby x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Annie - I'm so sorry to hear your news  

Elsbelle - Sorry to hear the   showed up.  Good luck for the next step.

Karen - I'm so happy to hear your triplets are OK.  You must be elated.  

Nova - so sorry your first cycle didn't work.  Good luck for the next one

Bumby - good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

Davis - How did your HSG go?  I had problems with the insertion too.  In the end my poor distressed body couldn't handle any more and my tubes spasmed so I ended up having a laparoscopy to varify my tubes were OK.

ZP - sounds like you've got some good follies.  Good luck for your next scan.

Saila - how did you get on with your test results?

My cyst has finally shrunk enough to allow me to start my next cycle ... hurray!  Last time I over stimulated so this time I'm doing 50 iu Puregon.  I did my 1st injection today and I'm back for a scan on Wednesday.  My wee sis is having her 1st cycle of IVF just now.  She's started her injections today as well.  We're hoping that's gonna bring us luck as I was meant to start my tx a week and a half ago but couldn't because of the cyst.  What were the chances of us both having to start our injections on the same day ... it must be fate!!  Our DH's are thinking about banishing the 2 of us to a remote caravan somewhere so that we can go through hormone hell together ... without them!  

Good luck to everyone on their 2WW.

Take care

Txx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well i started the drugs yesterday!! the joy of injections!!! anyway my first scan is on Wednesday to see how things are growing....

Feeling pretty good actually a lot better than i would have thought.  My best mate called all worried not sure if she actually believes me, when i kept telling her i was good and fine... I am actually surprising myself maybe its the fact that i am starting the next iui i don't know but can't do the depressed thing, not me....

thank you for all your lovely messages, its great to know that you are not alone....  

Tiggy - glad the cyst shruck!!! 

Els - good luck hon!!

Louj - thanks XXXXX

Zp - i felt quite emotional at times too.... Good luck with the growing!!! chant grow, grow!!!

Ba- hope it went well yesterday!!  fingers crossed....

Scousemouse- thanks for the hug!!

See you later XXXXXX

Nova


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys

Not been on for a few days as i've been away.  

Karen - my goodness honey - I don't believe that. Another blunder by the lovely LWH. But it's turned out OK. I am so glad. I wanted to cry for you on Monday. I just couldn't bear to think about it. Keep em safe now babe.

Nova - I'm sorry about your BFN honey - I know how you're feeling. I got mine yesterday too. I wasn't going to test until tomorrow night but the   turned up yesterday morning - just as I was flying off to Brussels for a short break. 
Never mind - we both know what to expect next time.
When are you having your next IUI. I'm going to give it 1 month off (feels wierd and a bit upsetting that I won't have the anticipation for another 6-7 weeks). But when I start again in mid-september i'm going to record a diary of what i'm doing / not doing / eating / not eating (if you get my drift). You can follow me there if you like and we can cycle again together.

MJ - how are you feeling now honey - I hope you are starting to feel a bit better and I hope you get the result that you want next week.

Must shoot anyway guys but good luck to you all and hope you are all ok

Amanda


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Amanda,  so sorry AF arrived for you  

scousemouse
xx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Scousemouse - I thought that I would be devastated if this didn't work - but this is my first attempt and I didn't really believe that it had worked right from day 1. We didn't have enough   around the time of the basting and I only had 1 follicle (and yes - i know it only takes 1 - but it also significantly reduces the chances of it working) So I feel like I have known all along - and actually am just planning and looking forward to trying again in September when I know that I will do everything as I should do. I will probably be gutted if that one doesn't work as I will have planned my whole diet,drinking,exercise programme,vitamins etc around it for 2 months.
But - who knows - maybe I will take that one in my stride as I have done with this and at least I will know that I couldn't have done anything else to help my chances.

Onwards and upwards
Amanda


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all ok

Amanda - sorry to hear AF arrived - have a relaxing month off, ready for a great cycle next time
Nova - good luck this time round .. getting back on tx is the best way forward for me too stops me getting to depressed.
Tiggy - Glad your cyst has shrunk .. I had the same thing from over stim ....goodluck to you and your lil sis for the tx 

Had a scan today and those follies are not growing any bigger than 1.1cm been the same for a few days now ... been on half dose due to to over stimulating last time..... but upped the dose now and back on monday to see if it has done anything ... fingers crossed it will start growing them otherwise they will abandon this cycle which will be very frustrating 
Could do with a bit of 'baby bio' to grow these follies!!!! lol 

   to all!

Bumby x


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Amanda - i have started round two of IUI yesterday.  Had my first injection and due another tomorrow then Tuesday then off on Wednesday for a scan to see if my follies are growing... I just wanted to get on with it. Feel as if things are a little on hold at moment, not really able to plan or look forward, so want to do the 3 goes month  after month if poss. I suppose its my way of keeping some kind of control over all this, if that makes any sense at all.....  Have a super break and chill!!!

Bumby- if you find some baby bio can i have some too please!!! My follies were very stubborn last month and didn't really achieve their potential!!! (yea i am a teacher!!!!)

off to sit in the sun and bake a little more!!!!

Nova


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello people,

have not posted for a couple of days as I have been keeping 2ww out of my head, had some retail therapy today and treated myself to some clothes, it has been my birthday.....as if people did not know by now..lol

I am not getting anxious as yet,,,,and have arranged in advanced that if it does not work, I shall go on a massive bender (exaggerated) next Saturday and bought a new sexy top, just in case.

I have very very sore (.) (.), they are like bowling balls, and with a D cup, you can only imagine.  
This morning I tell ya, My Nipples (am I allowed to say that) almost stopped me getting out of the bedroom my blocking my way, 

I bought myself a pg test and my friend will look after it until its needed to stop the pee stick obsession.

Is it normal to be excited at the same time, as this is my first time I dont know what to look out for and cannot compare to anything else because I have never been PG, but what I do know, is that I never had AF pains ever like this, not in my (.) (.), stomach or even lower back....

If this is positivity then I am sending you all some on here, whatever will be will be, if it does not work I will deal with it there and then, so if I am down or eb=ven excited, the result will be the same, so in the meantime, I shall remain on my good day.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello girls

Well HSG went well and all is clear. So I have an appointment on Wednesday with the nurse to go through my drugs and sign consent forms. What are these? Funny thing is that on the way home I was feeling very out of it from my pain killer and sat on the train next a very normal looking woman who 'meowed' 4 times. I couldnt work out if I was stoned and imagining it or if this woman had torets syndrome.   Why is it strange things always happen when you dont have anyone aroud to confirm you are not going  

Els - sorry to hear that IUI wasnt right for you but as they say one door closes another door opens. I really hope that IVF works for you. 

Tiggymj - wow you are so cool and optimistic. I need to take a lesson from you as I am so neurotic on the 2ww. I hope that all the symptoms are BFP and not side effects of the drugs - I dont know to much about IUI side effects so bare with me. Sending you  

Nova - another optimist. Great to see you are positive for the next cycle. I understand about wanting some kind of control as I am just the same. I need to progress through this as soon as possible as I feel like I have spent so much time over the years waiting. Good luck on Wednesday.

Bumby - how did the scan go today? 

Amanda - do you need to have BMS around basting time? I wasnt aware of that. Sorry a/f got you but good to see that you are positive for the next cycle and preparing your body for it. Do you chart BBT? I found it really useful and did that along with my diary last few cycles. It helps to take alot of the guess work out of the 2ww - at least it did for me and I found that made me less neurotic.

Tiggy - HSG wasnt as painful as previous but I am still spotting so hope that I dont get an infection. Cysts are so painful, poor you, good thing its disappeared now. How do you think you will go with your sis having tx at the same time as you? On the one hand it would be great to have someone to talk to who understands what you are going through but it would also be very difficult emotionally if one of you gets a BFP and the other a BFN - no matter how much you both want success for each other. 

Zp - good luck with the scan hope those follies have grown. I hear you with the crying thing, I cried all the time on clomid it just made me so emotional. Very strange when you dont normally do it.

Hi to everyone else I have missed
Ba
x


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi ladies

i was on this thread my last iui cycle which was in June got bfn, went on hols and had some chill out time and now starting round two on day four of cycle and had first injection yesterday. can anyone answer quick query can ovulation tests been used when having the menopur injections or does it make you have false readings. i didn't use them last time and feel my iui was done at wrong time think i had already ovulated.

hope everyone is ok will take me a while to get used to all the new names and who is who.


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi ladies

Well what a day
10 am: Disaster been for scan and there are 3 big follicles (1x16 and 2x17), 2 smaller ones (14) and lots of others. Nurse looked worried in scan, never a good sign and told me we would have to cancel, convert to IVF or have follicle reduction. It depended on the hormone results.    A morning of stress and no work done again.

2pm: In the end they offered 3 options, continue with 5 follicles (but risk very multiple birth), follicle reduction or convert to IVF.
So after a lot of dilema, a few tears an upset stomach (a sign of stress in me), and an emergency planning meeting with dh in a coffee shop near his work we decided to go for follicle reduction, that means a proceedure like EC but they leave 2 or 3 folicles then basting straight away with dh's  Happy Sperm after they have had a wash and brush up (only the most presentable boys for me!!  . Trigger injection at 12.15 tonight and then in at 10am wednesday.

Hi, Teddy welcome back but sorry can't answer your question, Good luck for this round.

Davis great news about your tubes, roll on tx eh? WOOF

Tiggymj hang in there hun, not long now, postive or negative feeling I don't think there is a normal way to be  

Nova, hope the injections are painless good luck for the scan wednesday

Bumpy, how was the scan today?

Amanda, sorry about AF  

Scousemouse and AS, enjoy your month off

Lou hows the 2ww?

Tiggy, good luck with this cycle, what a co-incidence cycling with your sis.

That made me think is IF inherited?

Hello to everyone I'm sure to have missed

Love ZP


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies 


  Its very strange being on here,after not being on line for about 8 weeks,Ive missed so many 
people!!

  Salia,jen,dobbie,keira,longwait,cuddles34,lucyMc?

  Good luck to all you ladies outhere... 

    Take care 

    Francine xx


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Lovely ladies

Quick scan update from me ...... the follies have not grown only one of them from 11 to 12!!!! wow
I have another 2 days back on the double dose and back in on weds for another scan......... to be continued!

Davis - good luck with your tx
ZP - wow lovely follies send some of your growth my way. Good luck for wednesday
Teddy - Good luck with this cycle not sure about ovulation tests with menopur hun?
MJ - good luck for Friday   
Well next installment of the 'slow to grow folllies' on weds 

 to all

PS. am I the only one who looks out for signs of goodluck when on tx ... 2 magpies, black cat, 4 leaf clover etc etc...... the magpie thing is happening everytime I am out walking my dog..... am I going


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

hey Bumby,

I am doing the magpie thing too, I saw 4 two days running now I see one little B====== mostly everyday, I am sure he is looking for me.
I do not recommend driving with eyes closed, not that  I have tried it..

Have had what feels like AF pains all day but nothing to show,,,had my final hcg injection today and starting to slowly,,,crap me pants for friday.

I so wish you good luck for Wed and please let me know how you get on..

Mary


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh Bumpy, if I could send you a couple of mine I would, if its any comfort thats what happened to me last cycle and look at me now with the opposite problem.....it never rains it pours eh.

 have a dancing banana and I really hope that your follicles will grow by wednesday.

love ZP


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls  

Not long till I will be joining you completely! I still feel like a bit of a fraud as IUI hasn't started yet  

Mary ~ AF pains are very often the sign of pregnancy  

Bumpy ~ Try drinking 2 litres of water a day I know that it is good at helping follies grow  

Franny ~  

Will do more personals as I get to know you all


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Amanda - sorry the   showed up

Davis - Interesting question!  It's nice going through this with my sis, I'd rather we didn't have to go through it, but it helps being able to talk to her about it all.  I must admit that I will feel guilty if I get a BFP and she doesn't, I feel that even though she's younger she should get her BFP first as she's been going through infertility for a year longer than me.  She tells me not to think like that ... she says that if she can't be a Mum the next best thing would be for her to be an Auntie.  I think there will be mixed emotions for both of us if only 1 of us gets a BFP.  But at the end of the day we both know what the other one is going through, which must be easier than having a sister who gets pregnant easily and doesn't understand how soul destroying all this TTC malarky can be.  I spotted for a little while after my HSG.  If it carries on make sure you go to the Dr about it, just for ease of mind.

Teddy Girl - Good luck for your second cycle.  Sorry, but I don't know the answer to your questions, I've not tried using ovulation tests during this treatment.

ZP - sorry to hear you're having to go for follicle reduction.  You're lucky that you've been given so many options.  Last cycle I ended up overstimulating, but I was caught just before the follies got too big.  I was given my pregnyl jab sooner than normal to avoid having to abandon the cycle.  However, I felt that my dominant follies weren't really big enough, and under normal circumstances they'd have been left another couple of days before my pregnyl jab.  I wish I'd been left 2 more days and then given follicle reduction.  I'm sure I ended up with a cyst cos of the overstimulation and not all the follies were strong enough to rupture properly, maybe if they'd been removed that wouldn't have happened.  This time I'm getting a smaller dose of puregon to avoid over stimulation.

Bumby - I don't look out for signs, but I do think that every time I have a negative thought about someone it means I'm not gonna have a baby, therefore I spend my time trying not to get annoyed with other drivers, or try not to think that people shouldn't wear this or that.  When a mean thought pops into my head I'm convinced I'm gonna be punished by not getting a BFP.  This morning I had the *****y thought that a girl at work should change her hair style cos it's bloody awful and doesn't suit her.  I couldn't stop it popping into my head.  That probably means this cycle will fail!!  

Saila - don't feel a fraud.  Getting ready for IUI entitles you to be here!  I'm the biggest fraud on the board, I'm not getting IUI.  I'm getting all the same injections as IUI but I don't get the basting, I just get told when to have BMS.  But the IUI girls adopted me a while ago, so I hang around here!!

Hello to MJ, Frannyt, Nova, Scousemouse, Karen, and anyone else I've missed.

Txx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyonee......

Well scan in tomorrow, and started to worry about the size of my follies!!!  Last time the little buggers didn't want to grow!! and had to have more injections..... so thinking of starting a silent chant in my head of "grow, grow, grow you buggers!!" What you think? 

ZP- sorry about the follies - must have been a hard afternoon with all them choices.... fingers crossed for you and your big follies!!!! 

Bumby- do you want to borrow my chant too!!!!

Teddy - sorry i don't really know either, you could ask at your clinic they should be able to tell you.

Salia- welcome.... at least you will know what you are getting yourself into!!! also how mad and strange we all get!!!

Tiggy- you're not a fraud!!!! XXXXXX

Well off for a nice lunch with a mate!!!! no wine, lots of pineapple juice!!! ( i am starting to wonder if this pineapple juice is a rumour started by someone who has shares in a pineapple farm........ mmmmm but well....)


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Nova, I think we're on the same cycle day.  I started injecting on Friday and I'm going for a scan tomorrow too.  I've a feeling my follies haven't grown much either, last time I could feel my ovaries warming up but this time I've not felt much.  I'm gonna start chanting too!!

Good luck for tomorrow.

Txx


----------



## Mils (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi girls, Mils here.  I'm new to FF (joined yesterday) and this seems to be a pretty good thread to be on.  I'll be testing on 24th - how on earth I'll last until then I don't know!!  

Sending lots of     to you all.

Mils
x


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Me again ... been laughing at all the stories about supertition..... glad im not alone 

MJ - I keep seeing one magpie too then I pretend to myself not to have seen it!! When I was close to 2ww dealine I was very nervous tummy was in knots... found myself not wanting to test cos I did not want to know if it had not worked. Not long to go hun .. wishing you all the luck.   

zp - Thanks for the banana dance ... I am doing it now...
Nova - Im chanting while dancing .. grow follies grow - Whats to pineapple thing
Saila - I do forget to keep drinking water so I have a 2 litre bottle in front of me and im drinking
So I am drinking, dancing and chanting!!!!! not sure what the neighbours think!!! 

Tiggy - lol..... the things we think of while on tx .....your not alone I also think the same don't want to be horrible or it will come back to bite me!!!

Mils - welcome to FF you've come to a great place ...it has helped me so much and I've only been on here for a month. Good luck with your tx  



Love to all Bumby xxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi all

Well Bu- you have me laughing got this image of you dancing away in my head now!!!!

Tiggy- we can be buddies!!!!  Don't think i felt my follies warming up!! although  have had a few pains... not sure if that means anything, always put them down to the drugs....

Welcome Mils... this is a very nice place..... 

off to read my book now... lunch lovely.... full and content....

Nova


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Nova
have stopped dancing now but still chanting!!!
Tell me the pineapple juice story..... 
btw your dog looks gorgeous, I have a furbaby too she is a spaniel, she has really helped me get through all this!
xx


----------



## Mils (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Bumby & Nova,

Thanks for your replies!!  I feel very welcome.  

I have a (probably VERY stupid) question.  What is TX?  I've managed to work out most abbreviations but that one has me stumped! 

I'll do my homework and will hopefully be up to speed very soon.

Bye for now,
Mils


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Bumby

Well everyone is always on about how we are supposed to be drinking pineapple juice...  Have to admit i too... have done this, hey will do anything at this stage!!! but do wonder if it just started out as a rumour by someone who has shares in a pineapple farm.... That way all these mad women who want babies will drink **** loads of pineapple juice to get preggie... and all pineapple growers coin it in..... I know i am just being negative... However, Yes i do have 2 cartons of pure pineapple juice in my fridge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My furr ball is called Sadie she is 4 months old and mad as a hatter!!! but love her to bits... my baby... 

Yes she helps me apart from when the weather is like this and i have to go out in the rain and walk her!! but well ....

Nova


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Pineapple juice eh ...... the'll be some in my fridge by the end of the day.... give anything a go for a  

Mils - tx means treatment ... at least thats how I have been reading and using it!!

Scan in the morning to see how those naughty follies are doing... will update tomorrow

xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Karen - Glad to hear you're doing well (apart from your tiredness, of course!)

Bumby - how did your scan go?  The pineapple juice must be fresh stuff, it can't be made from concentrate cos that's no good.  

Mils - welcome to FF - good luck for your testing on 24th     

Nova - How did you get on with your scan, cycle buddy?

I went for my scan this morning.  I'm not sure whether I wanna laugh or cry!  Last cycle I was on 75iu Puregon and over stimulated.  This time they gave me 50iu and I'm at risk of overstimulating again.  I've got follies at 15.5mm, 12mm, 2 x 10mm.  I had a blood test today, and as long as my hormone levels are OK I'm to go back to my clinic tomorrow to get my release jab.  I can't believe this.  My clinic say that they want follies to be at least 16mm, but I know from FF that most clinics prefer over 18mm.  I'm gonna have 1 follie over 16 mm but under 18mm, and the rest of them won't be big enough.  It seems ridiculous that my ovaries are responding really well, yet I'm not able to get 2 follies over 18mm.  Stupid body!  The fertility nurse isn't sure what to do next time, whether reducing my dose even more will be effective or whether I'll still produce loads of follies.  So, just waiting on the phone call from the clinic hoping that my hormone levels are a bit low so that they will leave my pregnyl jab till Friday.

Txx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tiggy - well i went for my scan today and we could only see my left ovary, right one didn't want to play scanning today!!  Follies 1 x 16 and 1 x 12.  Lining 6.7 so thats good.  I was quite pleased cos last IUI on day 7 my biggest follie was 14 so this is bigger. I have to take my last injection tomorrow, then go back on Friday for another scan.  If all well then will have HCG injection sunday night, IUI monday morning. Don't they grow 2mm a day?? or am i making that up??

Fingers crossed for you Tiggy.... 

Bumby - as Tiggy said you have to have the fresh expensive pineapple drink not the cheaper concentrate... (see its all money......)


Nova


----------



## Mils (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Nova,

I had a scan on day 8 and had a 13mm follicle and my next scan, 4 days later, showed it was 18.5 - so they def they grow pretty quickly.  I'm sure yours will be beautifully big by then!

Good luck for Friday!!!!  

Mils
x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Just had a phone call from my clinic.  They've decided to leave me till Friday before they give me my trigger shot.  I'm so pleased about that. I've now got 2 days, not just 1, for my dominant follies to grow.  Hopefully the little ones won't grow any more (last time the little ones had a massive growth spurt within 2 days, if they do that this time I risk my cycle being abandoned).

Txx


----------



## Mils (Aug 13, 2007)

Good luck for Friday Tiggy!!  The extra day will hopefully make all the difference.
Mils


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

HI IUI Girls, I have posted here before, but not for a long long time...

At the moment I'm on 2ww - I was basted on Sunday, so it feels like I have an eternity to wait! 

I had my first try at IUI last November, which was a bfn, so I decided to take a break and concentrate on decorating my house and the like. So here I am again, crossing my fingers, toes, legs and eyes and hoping for a bfp!!!

Send me some positive vibes, girls, I need them!


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls
Well just got back from ACU and am really excited. They have let me take metformin again for egg quality and to reduce my chance of m/c which is just great news as I really had to push for it. 
Drugs are ordered, they are starting me on low dose injections only.
So now I just wait for a/f to arrive - which given my PCOS could be anytime over the next year! Still if I havent had a/f in 2 - 3 weeks I will be given pills to bring it on.

Bumby - I am so superstitious when it comes to tx. Always saluting magpies and I believe that you have to have a big 'O' in order for BFP  

Nova - I drink pineapple juice as well. And brazil nuts, milk, pomegranate juice, take bee pollen & propolis and a huge list of vitamins. Listen to hypno CD's and have acupuncture. Also take my BBT. Me obsessive - never   

Tiggy - good luck for Friday. Your sis sounds so lovely and grounded. Your right about having someone who understands to talk to, my sis got BFP within 3 months of trying everytime and whenever I complain she just tells me to be grateful for the DS I have. I am grateful, but he took many years for tx and much heartache to get and it doesnt stop me longing for another child. 

Stellamcg - good luck on your 2ww. Sending some bubbles your way

Bumby - how did the scan go?

Mils - welcome, Im a newbie on this thread as well.

Salia - hows the diet going? I went to ww yesterday and have put on half a pound short of a stone in the last 10 weeks!! So its diet time for me again.

ZP - you are so lucky that your clinic offered you all those options. I just asked mine if I could do any of those if I overstimmed and they said no they didnt offer it.

Ba
x


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Afternoon, 

Today I had the follicle reduction and basting. They gave me some sedation which made me a bit woozy and then a local anasthetic before inserting a needle through the vigina wall and aspirating the 4 extra follicles. It hurt when he injected the anasthetic and a bit when he passed through the wall but nothing too bad. They all had eggs in which is a good sign for the 2 biggest ones he left behind and makes me even more sure we made the right decision as 6 eggs sounds too risky to me. Next he injected the sperm and then it was back to our little room for a lie down. Was given a cup of tea (and a bourbon biscuit) and then dh drove me home.

Been sleeping all afternoon, and am a little sore, period type pains. Not sure I'm feeling anything apart from tired just now.

So that's it, just have to wait now......for some reason I have to test in 18 days, anyone else been asked to wait that long??

Davis, good news that they will give you the drugs you want.

Nova, dh is buying pinapple juice as we speak, good luck for your scan on friday

Stellamcg,   for your 2ww

Tiggy,    dance for your follies   

Bumpy, how was your scan

Hi appleton hope you are OK

Mils Tx stands for treatment, welocme to the thread,   for the 24th

Hi Salia....how are you?

Thanks for all your good wishes, off back for a sleep now

love ZP


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Zp - on my last iui i had to wait for 18 days before testing. Nurse said it was because the Hcg injection can still be in your system and give you a false reading if you test too soon.  Its a nightmare though isn't it.... Glad it all went well for you today!!! fingers and toes crossed for you!!!

And as for the pineapple debate, i went out and brought more!!! sod it i will give anything a go!!!!!!!!!!!

Tiggy - glad you got an extra day!!! we can chant together, "grow, grow you buggers, grow"!!!

Bumby- how your scan go

Mils - cheers for that!! I have started to think i am going mad.... i find myself giving my follies words of encouragement.... honestly.... it must be all that pineapple juice!!!!!

Stella - welcome and good luck hun!!!!!   

Ba - glad to see there is another mad woman out there!!!!!

Well off to calm my little furbaby done, who is as we speak trying to wreck my living room!!!

Nova


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi IUI'ers

Well had my scan today and I was amazed ....... follies have responed finally on day 17!!!
I have a 18mm, 15mm, 13mm, 12mm...... the largest has grown 6mm in 2 days!!! my lining has also thickened up lots.... so I have my HCG shot tonight and basting friday!!! Feeling good  

Tiggy - good luck for some growth but not too much!!
Nova - you've started something on the pineapple juice now!! My follies have had a growth spurt so sending you some to .. keep chanting hun. (loving the new pic of sadie!)
Stellamcg - Goodluck for your 2ww.... I will be just behind you
davis - saluting magpies..... I feel like im in the army all the salutes I give magpies.... I saw 2 this morning but then one later today does that cancel out the 2!!
zp - relax for a few days hun and good luck for the 2 ww
Mils Good luck for 24th not far now
Karen - hi hun ... hope those triplets are doing well
Span - know your not posting but am sure your still popping in.......keep in touch and good luck with your wedding planning x

There are some close cycles on here.... feel like mine has been going on forever .. anyway off to drink pineapple juice  

Lots of   to all

Love Bumby xxxxx


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

MJ - missed you off the list hun but thinking of you..... good luck for friday ... do let us know how you get on wishing you a BFP    

Hi to Franny, Teddy and Scousemouse and anyone else out there xxxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Nova - looks like we're pretty much level pegging, my womb lining's 6mm so I'm not far behind with that (ate extra brazil nuts today to help that along!).  Our follies are roughly the same size.  The only difference between us is my extra follie at 10mm, which is just typical of me trying to get one up on you ... it's all just attention seeking y'know   You're lucky that you're getting your trigger shot on Sunday, I wish I was allowed to wait that long.  Your follies'll be lovely and big by then.  I'm thinking of asking the nurse if I can do the trigger shot myself on Saturday, or even on Friday night.  I'm sure half a day's difference will let my bigger follies grow without the little one getting too big.  I figure no cheek no chance!  'grow, grow you buggers, grow'  (I'm singing that to the tune of row row row your boat)

ZP - I'm glad your follie reduction went well.  6 follies does sound well risky, imagine having sextuplets (sp?!)!!

Davis - My sister?  Grounded?  Nah, she's as mad as a bag of spanners!  (If you're reading this sis, I don't mean it, a big bad girl made me say it!!).  It's not easy for non-infertility people to understand what we all go through.  My best friend struggles to understand.  I swear her DH only needs to sneeze in her direction and she gets pregnant.  It's very frustrating.  Well done for getting your clinic to give you metaformin.  I hope AF shows up soon.

Stellamcg - welcome back.      for your next tx.  I hope you're nice and refreshed after your break.

Mils - thanks for the good luck.  

Bumby - Well done you!  6mm in 2 days, I'm impressed!!  I'm gonna have to try and top that with my 12mm follie, you've given me something to aim for!!!  Good luck for your basting on Friday.  You're right about a lot of us being on roughly the same timescale.  Let's hope that means there's gonna be lots of BFPs!

Txx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Tiggy

I am injecting myself on sunday, well DH is, that is what we did last time too... so i don't see why your clinic won't let you do it... And you and your attention seeking!!!!  
Love the tune think it goes well with the chant.... 

Bumby - 6mm in two days!!! See told you that pineapple juice was good!!! ( i am drowning in the stuff now!!!! had to go to Tesco to get more!!! DH will kill me when he comes in from work!!!) Glad you like the new pic!!! 

Its quite cool to see a few of us on the same timescale... we can all be 2ww buddies!!!!! 

Well off to put the ironing away!!!! I get all the good jobs...

Nova      (banana dancing  to row row the boat....)


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls! 

Not long till I start downregging  I am quite  as I really don't want this one to fail and I am going to try and optimize my chances as much as possible.

Nova ~ You sound like me I get to do the ironing too  

Tiggy ~ How long have you been eating the Brazil nuts and how many?  

Bumby ~  thats great news!! My follies responded just in the nick of time last time  

Zp ~ Good luck sweetie make sure you rest up and drink plenty of water!!

Davis ~ The diet isn't going at all   I am starting to eat super healthy again for IUI though  

Stella ~   for this 2ww!!

Appleton ~ Hope those babies are snug as bugs in there!  

Sorry if I have missed anyone out girls


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thanx for the warm welcome and good wishes from everyone, much appreciated  

Tiggy - Love your furbaby, how cute is he/she?!?!  I have three - the real Stella, Holly and Gizmo...love them to bits!


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi ladies

hope you don't mind me joining thread I'm on day seven and just had scan today two follies both at 12mm. i think i may be around same sort of stage as a few of you.

lets hope we have loads of bfp soon x


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Teddygirl - welcome!!!  

hello everyone...
i am off for another scan tomorrow day 9 to see if my follies are big enough..... fingers, toes, and anything else i can cross......

Yea i am still on the pineapple juice!!!! Actually thinking i am starting to pee the stuff (i know tmi!!!)


Nova


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

HI Chicks
Just checking in....... can't go a day without seeing what you are all up to ... did my HCG shot last night and not sure if it is psychological but have a few crampy pains this afternoon ..... is it ovulation??

My clinic give IUI 36 hours after HCG shot ...... what are others experiences with their clinic?

Early appt tomorrow ... poor DH bit early to perform but i've done my bit ...over to him. Getting excited now..... please let this be the one after a slow start got good follies and a 9mm lining......over to fate now...... but still look out for 2 magpies ... need every bit of luck I can get.

Well lots of     to all you ladies will check in tomorrow for an update 
Love bumby xxxx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bumby,

I got a good feeling about you, good luck to you.

sending you good and pain free vibes

MJ


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey MJ
thanks for the good vibes hun..... right back atcha 

How are you? Managed to stop the urge to test......Good luck for tomorrow, u gonna test or wait to see if the dreaded witch arrives? Keeping everything crossed for you hun, let us know how you get on

        (7 for good luck)
Bumby xxxxxx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

hey you know what,

my mate been minding my tests since last weekend, I recall 2 in a box, she briniging them over shortly i am soo tempted to test,,what would you do? I m home alone,,, want some idea,,,,tonight will tip me over the edge i been so good for 2 weeks (think)

mj


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello from a newbie, and sorry to butt in on your conversation... hope you don't mind...  I brought ice cream!!??

So, I've been following this thread a wee while now and feeling such empathy for all you lovely ladies.  I'm just at the point of setting up things for IUI next month so I've been trying to glean all the info I can.  As the thunder clouds literally are rolling overhead here (and I mean the weather, not some weird connotation for girl stuff ) I thought it was high time I joined in and introduced myself... tho I think I've met a couple of you gals in the intro area already.

Anyway, I dunno about testing... for me it's always like putting out the welcome mat with tea and cake laid on for AF...  resist, resist, resist is what I'd say, until your a few days past AF's ETA.  What CD are you now?

   to you all. It's an exciting time for so many of you.

Wooooo! There's the thunder now, it's gone quite wild out... I love a good storm! Am I weird??
T xx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Morning

Bumpy, good luck with basting today, I've been having twinges all the way through tx, they can be a sign of ovulation but also that your follicles are growing (well according to the nurse I see) so don't worry about missing ovulation, I think the 36h post hcg is safe. Thats when all the clinics I've heard off do it.

MJ, have you done the test yet    for you......

I have been told to wait 18 days post IUI, with all the good intention in the world I think this is unlikely  , anyone else been asked to wait this long?

Nova, hope your follicles have grown, dh has decided he likes pinapple juice, when I got home last night he had a massive glass in front of him and there was none left for me. Does he think it'll get us pg if he drinks it too??

Tiggy, how are you today? keep eating brazil nuts, when are you taking your hcg?

Teddygirl sounds like your follicles are coming on well   for this tx

Salia, when exactly do you start tx?

Hi to everyone else...

Any weekend plans?

love ZP


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi ladies 

thanks for your welcome. 

I'm now on day eight and having twinges but had them last time. I'm on the pineapple juice and Brazil nuts, don't like the nuts think there horrid but will eat them anyway.

this is my second attempt at iui and think i feel a bit calmer about it think thats because i was so disappointed last time didn't want to feel like that again.
does anyone else find second or third time easier?


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi All 

Quick update from me.... I am all basted and ready for the 2ww or in my case 3 weeks since HCG!!! Gonna kill me.

MJ .... I see you are online .. managed to resist the test or not?

Bumby x


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Teddy, This is also my second try at IUI and I feel calmer and somehow more positive about everything. The first time round was really stressful and confusing for me...I was always worried I was doing the injections wrong!   ...

Lots of luck to you    !!

Stella


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi Stella
I'm to much of a baby to do the  injections myself so i get dh to do them. although hes off to blackpool on boys trip so may have to do my own tomorrow. where abouts are you in your cycle? I'm on day eight

bumby  good luck on your 2ww i hated that bit but fingers crossed you will get bfp 

good luck everyone


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Teddy Girl - good luck with doing your injection yourself.  

Stellamcg - this is my 2nd cycle too, and I'm feeling pretty relaxed at the moment.  Course, I won't be saying that when I'm half way though my 2WW, I'm sure!!  The picture of the ickle cat isn't actually mine, it's one of the standard pics you can choose on Fertility Friends.  But I picked it cos it looks exactly like a smaller version of the cat I had when I was a little girl, which was called Tiggy (yes, I've named myself after a male cat who died over 15 years ago!).  Your cat pic looks so cute, which one is in the picture? 

Bumby - good luck on your 3ww!  

ZP - 18 days seems like a rather long time, I don't think I could hold out that long (I've got a fondness for pee sticks!)

Tripitaka - Welcome!  And well done for bringing icecream ... it's meant to be good for girls who are TTC!  

MJ - how are you?

Nova - how did your scan go?  I'm still level pegging with you ... I'm getting to do my trigger shot on Sunday!

Saila - normally people seem to eat 5 brazil nuts a day, but as I'm greedy I've been eating 6 (I ate 7 today cos 7's meant to be a lucky number!).  I don't think I started eating them early enough, cos my womb lining is only 6.9 today, it was 6.0 two days ago.  I was hoping it would've grown more than that.  But I've got another 2 days to go before my trigger shot so hopefully it'll grow more.

I went for my scan today.  I've got at follies at 19mm, 14mm and 10mm.  I've been doing 50iu Puregon, but I'm going to do 75iu tomorrow just to try and boost the 14mm follicle so that it gets to over 16mm.  Then I'm doing my trigger shot on Sunday morning.  I'm not doing IUI so I've been told that DH and I have gotta have nookie on Monday and Tuesday then I've gotta do my 2nd pregnyl injection on Wednesday.  

Txx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

sorry guys, I tested this morning at 5am and again at 7am, I got              
I rang the hospital and questioned whether the hcg was still in my system and she said theres no way and it is what it is, I cannot say the words yet, thats to protect myself.
But she spoke to Doc and gotta go on Monday for blood tests,,still she said its BFP


Crapping me pants still


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

hi everyone

Well went for the scan and my little follies have done very well.... very proud of them.... one is 20mm!!! top of the class!!!!  

So all set for basting on Monday.  Got to Hcg on Sunday.

However, i have had a terrible day... think it was something i ate yesterday cos i have had a terrible belly.... was up most of the night and thought i was dying this morning.... Got back from scan and spent the next half hour in the loo being sick and (tmi- the other end too!!) so have spent most of today sleeping... have to admit i feel so much better now... But still off for an early night.... 

I don't have to use the turpedoes they gave me utrogestan which is progeterone capsules to take orally before i go to bed.  So no more fun with the little turpedoes!!

Tiggy-  Hello cycle buddie!!  Nookie booked!! well done!!

Bumby- what date have they told you to test on?/


ZP- My Dh is the same he is drinking more than me, and loves the nuts!!!!

MJ - WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  well done Hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hello to everyone else.... off to bed now...

Nova


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello again everyone.

Thanks Tiggy for the welcome, and good luck with the nookie etc. Those follies sound peachy perfect and ready for action!  

MJ - Woooohoooo!  What utterly FABBY news!   Shows you what I know about whether to test or not! Fingers and toes crossed that the bloods confirm it and everything goes well for you (I won't say the words either, just in case  ). Hip Hip Hurraaaaaay!!

Good luck on the 3ww Bumby, let's hope the good times are a comin' for you too 

Good luck for Monday Nova - your follies sound pretty darn perfick too. Hope your tummy rumble-jumblings are all cleared up.

Best wishes to all you other lovely ladies too. 
Mission TOTALLY Possible!     

T x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Not posted for about a week, boards got really busy and I've been a bit off with a stomach bug.

Popped onto see TiggyMJ8's result, well done hon, yay!

Nova, great news on your follies and hope you feel better soon.

Hello to everyone, sorry for lack of personals, glued to star stories, soooo funny.

Take care

Love Louj x


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls havent been on here for a few weeks after my 1st iui not working though i would have a break ,,,, and wait for af ,,, as didnt bleed right after iui and go on holiday and pull myself together i dont know how you girls do it back to back your so brave bless you all ,,,,, 
karen- when i looked back over the last few weeks i sat here crying when i read what you have been through thank god when i read on everything ok and your 3 lovely are ok ...... then i was crying and smileing    xxxx
  davis- i to have a child but so long for another child and have for 7 years xxx
  ms- well done on your news realy hope its good news on mon xxx
to everyone else goodluck and sorry i havent mention everyone 
                godbless suzie wong xxxx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Ladies, as a 'soon-to-be IUI' I have some questions I'm hoping you might help me out with. This is an excerpt from a msg I posted on the Un-X Files board, and figured you gals might be able to offer some good advice too...

Mainly, I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts to share on the IUI protocol my clinic offers:

It looks like they have what seems to be a pretty standard protocol for IUI.  You basically take Clomiphene (Clomid) for 5 days from CD 5-9, then you have a transvaginal ultrasound (oooerrr!) on CD 11-12 to evaluate ovary response (doc measures follicle no. and size) so they can tell you when to take the HCG (Profasi) and book you in for intrauterine insemination. Then you inject HCG on whatever day/time you're told, which triggers ovulation 40 hours later.  You go in on the specified morning, boy stuff in hand (well, in a sterile pot...teehee....sorry, too much right??) which they wash and evaluate, and then the basting happens and off you go back home to wait and hope and pray.  Oh, and they also recommend   on the night of the HCG jab.

I'd love to hear if this sounds okay by your experiences.  

They don't seem to take a baseline ultrasound... is this normal?  Any other comments on the protocol are always appreciated.  I presume they will do more ultrasounds as might be necessary to make sure me follicles are not too small/numerous etc.

I'm wondering if the start day for Clomid is always CD5?  I tend to have a 32d cycle (tho it's known to be anything between 26 and 46 days!) so I guess the point of taking Clomid is to regulate the cycle more than I manage on my own... hmmmm  

I've also been wondering what happens if you take the Clomid like the protocol suggests but are already functioning quite normally without it... does this mean you're more likely to overstim??  I don't much like the idea of getting too many large follies and all the troubles that that can bring, tho I guess that's one of the risks we have to take...  

Thinking on that note, has anyone heard of IUI being done without using Clomid, i.e. just using HCG to trigger ovulation when your follies are naturally big enough??  Logic says this should work if I'm functioning properly like all the tests suggest I am (tho I cannae be since I've never had a BFP ).  I presume they could do all the ultrasound scans as they would for with Clomid and then carry on the protocol from big follie time. Maybe you'd run into problems with missing ovulation if it happened naturally tho... oh I dunno!  

So many questions, so few answers!

Sorry for my HUGELY lengthy msg - any answers/thoughts will be very much appreciated!  

T x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello everyone 
Im new to the board but find it really helps. Here is whats happening at min. Doctors have never understood my body, when i was 15 i went to see my doctor due to not starting my periods(now 26). So over the next few years i had loads of scans and test after test but still no answers. My ovaries and womb and everything else in there were showing small. Finally a year a go they found out that my pulitly gland was not making fsh so also found out i had thinning of the bones though low fsh.
I have been with my dp for 6 years and he has been a rock to me. Always there for me and understands my conidition. We really want to have children but both know this can take its time. I was put on IUI jabs 3 weeks ago and been going to the hosipital every few days. My follicles were 0.7cm on left and 0.5 on right, next visit 1.0 on left and 1.0 on right then 1.5 on left and 1.3 and lining 10mm thick. We were told that they had to be 1.7 to mature in to babys so on with jabs. Back at hospital today and scan showed 1.5 on left and 1.0 on right  and that my lining was only 5mm my heart sank. The nurse had to go and find my doctor and ask him what next, we were planning IUI on monday but not now she said and off she went. 30 mins later she called us back in and said it my be the lady that scan me as she had never scan me before so doctor wants you back on higher jabs and back Monday. So off we went home again still not sure if i have got smaller. Its just wait wait wait and then wait some more. Really finding it hard but this website helps loads, reading about other people going though this to.
Thank you for reading my story i will keep you all informed
twinbutterflyxxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

hi everyone

Welcome twinbutterfly - fingers crossed for you on Monday... xxx 

Triptaka - hello, well i start my injections on day 2 and then every other day. Ususally scan on day7 to see how the follies are doing.  I then go back two days later for another scan.  Which was yesterday.  I have to take another injection today then Hcg on Sunday morning. My basting is on Monday morning.  

My follie on last scan was 20mm so fingers crossed XXX Not sure if any of that helped you ..  

louj- hello hun XXXX  

Nova


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Mornin' ladies (well, afternoon there I s'pose),

Hello Twinbutterfly - What a journey you're on.   I hope it gets you to that BFP happy place soon. Lots and lots of luck for Monday and whatever follows.  

Hi Nova - thanks for the info on your IUI protocol. It's quite a bit different to mine isn't it.  Hope you don't mind me asking, are you IUIing with Chlomid (thought that was tablets) or something else? + gonadotrophins? Did your clinic give you any figures for pregnancy rates? No worries if you don't have the info to hand... you have lots else to be busy with, so goodluck for Monday and the 2ww.  

Happy weekend every one  
T x


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Hi girls, Im waiting for LH surge and nothing yet, I am getting very anxious now and want it to happen now!!!!!
This is my 6th and last cycle so i guess thats why i feel like i do, never felt this way before.....
I am on day 15 today, and still no surge the last 3 cycles have been perfect 28, so was expecting this one to be that way too....

I have for the 1st time EWCM (quite a big dolop!!!) so thinking yahooo, Ovulation is on its way.....
I guess i just need to spk 2 some1 to reassure me its all gonna be ok, and i *will * surge 2moro.......
Do u think now i have EWCM things will happen..... the waiting for LH is worse than 2ww...... xxArghhh!!!!
Will i surge or wont i? when will i?

what can i do to make it surge

Any1 please chat to me..... keep me sane!!!

x x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS tiggymj8[/fly]

have a healthy happy pregnancy hun!!!!

Karen - Hi hun, how are you feeling? Hope you are triplets are all well!

I'm ok thanks, just a little pi$$ed off with LWH, rang them the other day to tell them we'd had our bloods taken, done our SA, seen the counsellor who has given the ok for tx and just waiting for Obstretition appointment any chance then can chase it up for me. They then tell me its not an Obstretition I need to see its an Edocrinoligist and they have sent the referral letter off to the Royal but it can take upto 8 months to get my appointment and if I haven't heard anything in 2 months to ring them back and they'll try and do something but as it's at the Royal there's not much they can do! Feel like I'm never gonna get treatment! Really getting fed up of it all, the wait will be even longer if the edocrinologist wants a MRI scan doing cause there is a 6 month wait for that too!!!!!!

feeling a little fed up!

scousemouse
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tiggy ~  Congratulations honey  

Hope your all ok sweeties!!  Have a good weekend

xx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a great w/e in between all this IF stuff.

Ipswichbabe - sounds like your LH surge is imminent so hang in there.  Stressing about anything makes things go totally haywire for me so, if I were you (so easy to say when I'm not exactly in your shoes, sorry), I'd do all I can to chill out/distract myself til it happens... and it will  . Shopping/cinema/baking/Scrabble (ohhh yesss, don't knock it!)... it all helps mentally even if in no other way.  

Scousemouse - What a nightmare of waiting.  It makes me so mad just hearing about it.  8 months just to get an appointment is ridiculous so BIG sympathies for you (and anyone else) having to deal with whatever idiot system you're in. I don't know how possible it is but try to be as positive and proactive as you can.  Can you fish out a number to call at the Royal? Probs one online somewhere.  I think I'd be trying my damndest to talk with someone in gynaecology/reproductive endocrinolgy/IF clinic (I may be wrong but I think obstetrics is specifically care of preg women and their babies) to make sure the paperwork is in fact being sent to the right person etc etc... don't these people realise that waiting so long is so unbearable for most of us??  Be sure to take the name and try for a direct number for everyone you end up talking with too!  I really hope you manage to talk with someone who can actually help you out... did you get given a specific name for whoever your paperwork had been sent to?  If you get no joy soon do you have the option of going private?  Might be worth looking into if the waiting lists are so long.  The anxiety is just not worth it if that's a possibility.  Goodluck


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Still no LH surge..... i am going insane, I am still keeping busy but its still onmy mind!!! arghhhh!!!

day 16 now!


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Tripitaka,

Thanks for understanding how difficult waiting around for appointments can be. My fist appointment at IF clinic was when we discussed seeing an Obstretition, this was due to me having a tumour on my pituitary gland, which causes high prolactin levels. I would have to be closely monitored during pregnancy due to a chance that pregnancy hormones could make the tumour grow which can cause me other problems like eye sight problems, pressure on other areas of my brain etc etc. These things are not a definate just a maybe and I was told the Obstretition would be the best person to evalute the risks to me and also the risks of the medication I take on any pregnancy IYSWIM. I was fine with this as the Obstretition is attached to the IF clinic I attend and was told the waiting time was only a few weeks to 2 months which I thought was reasonable and in the meantime could re-do my blood work and DH's SA as requested because its been so long since our last tests.

My anger and frustration at the clinic is because all of a sudden the goal posts have been moved and we have known about my tumour for the last 4 years, if they wanted me to see an edocrinologist then it should have been done when the tumour was first discovered not 4 years down the line, they gave me 8 cycles af clomid before and never was an endocrinologist or an obstretition mentioned, and why has it all changed since our appointment? The nurse I spoke to wasn't at all helpful and couldn't even tell me who I had been referred to!

I am going to telephone the clinic back, once I've calmed down, and ask them who exactly have they referred me to and get some contact numbers, then give them a ring and tell them I'm available for any cancellations they may have etc etc.

Sorry for ranting I'm just extremely frustrated by my clinics lack of communication with me, and their lacksidasical <sp?> approach to my 11 years of IF!

scousmeouse
xx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys

I'm so sorry i've not been around. I'm having a hectic couple of weeks. I was in Brussels last weekend and this week I had to go down to London to meet up with a girl from ActionAid who I am travelling to Cambodia with in November. I won a competition through my work to go and see the work of this charity in Cambodia. They are building maternity hospitals in rural areas and the women have got no health facilities and no midwives etc so this is what we were raising money for. I absolutely can't wait. It will help me to realise that there are people worse off than me. And I can't wait to see the little kids out there. Think my other half is petrified that I will smuggle one back in my suitcase. It will be an emotional trip and i'll probably bawl my eyes out the whole time - but hey - what's new. Anyway - i'm looking forward to it - but I have got 2 rounds of IUI to concentrate on before I go - so 1st things 1st. I was a little bit worried as I have to have injections to go out there - so i'm going for those next week - before my next IUI starts in mid-September. Only problem i'll have is that my 3rd IUI (and final 1 if it doesn't work) in October/November and I travel out on the 24th November. If I find out it has worked my 1st few weeks will be spent out of the country - that will be no scans for me. That scares me a bit - but it wont stop me. Plus it's something to look forward to if it doesnt work.

Anyway - enough about me...

MJ - I am SO excited for you. You were like my cycle buddy and you have given me hope that it can work. All that pain over the last few weeks has been worth it now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Keep us up to date on how you're getting on.

Karen - sorry i've not been in touch. Hope those 3 are not making you too ill honey. Keep going - you're a 1/4 of the way there (maybe much less). When do you have your scan this week. I'll be thinking of you...

Scousemouse - (ARE WE ALL FROM ROUND HERE) is there no way that you can go private just for your consultancy. I have to go private as my other 1/2 has kids (unfair - but don't start me on that subject) and from the day that I saw the consultant to the day I started my treatment was very short. In fact my 1st appointment at the hospital was last May and since then I have had 7 rounds of Clomid and 1 IUI and a couple of small breaks inbetween by my own choice. I just can't believe it takes that long to see a consultant. I know that your case may not be as straightforward as mine but still - that seems a long time.

Anyway guys - must fly as I should be working.

To all of you that I have missed - good luck for the coming few weeks - lets all hope that we get what we all want so much.

Amanda


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

HI Ladies

Thanks for all your good luck messages for the 2/3ww!!! I am now just a lady in waiting..... was a bit worried as had to work yesterday I am a wedding planner in spare time and had a wedding yesterday and was rushing around a bit to get all sorted out and angry with myself for not resting but I could not let the bride down!!! Rested friday and today so hope that makes up for it!!!

Anyway first of all......

MJ      
I am soo pleased for you hun after the painful basting ... made it all worth it!! Look after yourself hun hope all goes well with the bloods and scans. I know what you mean about the protecting yourself..... us FF girls don't get to see the BFP like others do, as it took so much for us to get there we don't let ourselves celebrate at the sight of those 2 blue lines. 

Nova - Great follies!! Good luck for basting on Monday our test dates will be very close!!! I test 5th September ... yikes
Tripitaka - Welcome to FF, the protocal sounds about right, start dates and scan dates are all different and depend on your response, I did not repsond well to clomid so I am injecting gonadotrophins. Good luck
Suzie - How are you hun, hope you are relaxing on your time off ... good luck for your next tx
Twinbutterfly - Welcome to FF  good luck for monday - I am also from Nottingham where are you having your tx?
Karen - nice to hear from you and good luck for the scan monday x
Ipswich babe - welcome to FF, hope you get your surge very soon, but EWCM is a good sign so hang on in there!
Scousemouse -   It is soooo frustrating, you get it set in your head how long the wait will be and then they say something different! Good luck in getting some response soon x
Amanda - Check with the clinic on the injections as my SIL wanted to go to zimbabwe and her Dr's said not to TTC while injections are in your system? Not sure which ones they were though.


Hi and   to everyone
Love Bumby xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!!  

I started downregulating this morning 

Just waiting for my scan date  

Love Saila xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

MJ - Congratulations  

Nova - How did the basting go today, my wee cycle buddy?  What date have they given you for testing?  My head was mince when I was talking to the nurse and I've forgotten what she said, but it should be the same day as you seeing as we did our trigger shots on the same day.  

Saila - glad you've started your down-regging, hope your scan date comes through soon.

Bumby - I'm glad you've finally managed to rest.  

Amanda - Working in Cambodia sounds really interesting, not to mention worthwhile.

Scousemouse - Have you managed to find out who you've been referred to yet?

Ipswich babe - have you had your surge yet?

Twinbutterfly - welcome!  How did you get on with your scan?

Tripitaka - do you know when you'll be starting your IUI?

Susie Wong - How are you?  Have you decided when you'll start your 2nd cycle of IUI?

ZP - How are you getting on?

I did my pregnyl trigger injection on Sunday morning.  I can really feel my ovaries warming up ready to ovulate.  I'm getting kinda tingly twinges in both ovaries.  I think I'll be due to ovulate later today or tomorrow.  I've decided to carry on with the sniffers throughout my 2ww so that I can start cycle number 3 straight away if this one fails.  At my age I feel like I don't wanna hang around, so if all this fails I can move onto IVF asap (which is very scary when I stop to think about it!).

 to all.

Txx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Good afternoon girls

MJ   well done, great news, wishing you a safe and happy pg from now on.

NOva, hope the besting was OK today, take it easy for a few days, when are you testing?

LouJ, how are you feeling, not long till Test day.  

Twin, hope the scan today brought you good news on your follicles

Scousemouse  so sorry they are messing you about, get on that phone  , here if you need to vent somemore

Ipswich, if its any comfort I have had months when I don't get LH surge till day 25! Although I've never got BFP so maybe thats not good news. Hope it comes soon.

Bumpy, how are you coping with 2ww? its all feeling a bit unreal to me.

Salia, so glad you are starting tx, good luck with the down reg.

Trip, I did clomid tablets for my first cycle but didn't get any response so they switched me to FSH injections. If the clomid works for you I'd stick to it as its much less invasive to your life. The idea is in some way to get 2 or 3 follicles to mature and getting that is different in each person, I think they just try and see and adjust based on what happens. Theres a lot of luck involved but over all you are increasing your chance on conceiving compared to the natural way. I really hope you have success.

Amanda, what an amazing oppertunity but I would double check about the injections and TTC. 

Hi Karen (+3), how are you all ??

Suzie-wong, hope the holiday helped abit, this IF is so horrid, thinking of you hun.

Tiggy, when are you basting?

I'm still having a little pain in my side, so trying to rest, anyone else have this 5 days after basting?

Love to everyone I forgot to mention by name

ZP xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

ZP - I'm doing IUI without the basting.  Seemingly European laws changed in April this year which means that my clinic's lab doesn't come up to standard with their air quality so they can't handle live sperm anymore.  Therefore, they offer Ovulation Induction injections, which is basically the same protocol as IUI but instead of getting basted I'm told when the best time to have BMS is (which is today and tomorrow for me).  I feel really cheated that I'm only getting half a treatment.  As I'm 'unexplained' my ovaries already produce eggs, so I wonder how successful ovulation induction is going to be for me as it won't help with any hostile mucus type problems I may have.  However, I'm told it also helps with hormone imbalances so it could still work for me.  I suppose the NHS are willing to spend their money on me, so I must stand a chance of it working.

The pains in your side could be your ovaries.  I find that mine still niggle even after I've ovulated.  I think the ovaries still carry on working, pumping out some hormone or other which is needed if you get pregnant.  When you get pregnant that hormone is eventually produced by your womb instead.  I'm not sure that's 100% accurate, but it's the jist of what happens.  So that's probaby why you're still feeling your ovary.  If you find that it gets really painful give your clinic a call.  That happened to me last cycle and I had a cyst, which disappeared on it's own after a few weeks.

Txx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ooowww got a headache!! Could be off the Synarel  

Tiggy ~ I didn't realise you could continue to do Synarel throughout the 2ww! I might ask hosp if I can do that too!

Zp ~ Keep trying to rest as much as you can sweetie!! Take it totally easy and drink lots of water


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Yep, Saila, you can keep going.  They've told me that it won't harm any baby, but that I would have to stop sniffing as soon as I got a BFP.  It's a bummer having to keep sniffing all the time, but I personally think it's better than waiting.  I've been on my sniffers since June.  The side effects aren't great when your hormone levels are low, but as soon as you start injecting again the side effects disappear.  

Txx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello my IUI Lovelies!!!

I am so sorry I have missed the good news on the BFP - CONGRATULATIONS Tiggy & MJ !!! If I missed anybody please pm me so I can wish you all the best!

I have missed you all but as you know the 3 IUI's didn't work for me with additional personal problems - I just needed a break from it all. 

Not a lot of personals as I still need to catch up... but a big HELLO to all the newbies! Welcome and hope you find this site a haven - it sure is for me!!!

To all the IUI Chicks doing tx - injections   clomid  follie growth  , basting  , and the 2WW....      

Scousemouse ~ I have missed you like crazy!!! I am so sorry things have taken so long before tx can start. You keep ranting here hun - it will get it out of your system. I really hope that they will be able to sort out the referral quicker and before you know it - you will be back on track! Keeping all my fingers crossed for you!

ZP ~ Keep your chin up hun! I am routing for you! All the best for your 2ww which can be so longgggg but know we here all the way! I too got pains in my side after basting (no medication). I was told to rest up as I was being too physical... If its too painful you need to contact IF Clinic and advise them.    

AS220375 ~ I hope you have a fantastic time away in Cambodia! What a fantastic opportunity!

I have better be off as I have to go for a nap with my dog Kez who is really poorly. Lots of love to you all and will write some more personals soon! Fingers crossed for all of you!!!     

Lots of love, kisses and cuddles,
Kissy Bear


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Guys

Well had basting this morning.  It went well, they very pleased with DH and his contribution!!!! Said they have put 86million in!!!! !!!!! Jesus, hope there is room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway came home, had little lie down, but feel pretty crappy now.... Stomach pains low down, like cramping ones, hurts when stand up so kind of bent over... This didn't happen last time... someone tell me this is normal and natural please before i think i am dying.......

Zp resting up and will take it easy for the next week....
Tiggy- test date on Thursday 6th Sept... thank god in one way 14days from now is the first day of school and i am doing part of the training day with the Head. So thank heavens i am NOT testing on that day, as if it turns bad then it would not be a good start to the school year!!!!

bumby - you test the day before me!!!! big BFP for us all!!!!!     


Nova XXXXXXX


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Kissy Bear - glad  to see you back.  I hope you're starting to feel better after all you've been through.  Bad news for me!  It's not me and MJ who got BFP's, it's just MJ.  She's called TiggyMJ so some call her MJ and some call her Tiggy.  I keep reading all the congratulations for Tiggy and am wishing it's me!!!  

Nova - well done to your DH!  Have you weighed yourself?  You've probably put on half a stone after all those swimmers were put in!!  I'm gonna make 6 September my test day as well, to keep in line with you (awww ... how sweet!) but also cos DH is away from 2-5 Sept so I don't wanna test when he's not here.  Good luck      

Txx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello

karen - he has 67million before washing... so yea we are pleased the nurse said they were excellent....

Still feeling as if my tummy is about to fall out!!!!!  Got hot water bottle and trying not to feel sorry for self!! DH just taken Sadie for a walk i couldn't face it...


XXXXXX  Nova


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

no def said 86 million to put in....


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Just popping in to say Hi.......feeling abit down   as sister in law just announced her pregnancy at 7weeks .....I know i should be happy for her and knew it was coming but still gets me down ...... I know it is selfish but wanted to be the first to make the in laws grandparents .......why is it so easy for everyone else? This must be the 10th pregnancy I have had to deal with since the IF... its not getting any easier ...... but I am able to pick myself back up quicker!!! I just want to lock myself in a room away from the world ... what I don't know does not hurt me at the moment.

Dh says should be feeling positive after our success so far on recent IUI but that makes 3 friend/family pregnant in the last couple of weeks ..hoping I could be the third .....the whole superstition thing again ... just like the magpies!!!

Sorry to vent ..... thanks for listening my lovelies

Love to all sorry no personals ..... off the watch the Bourne Identity ITV2 .... ready for seeing the new movie this weekend.

Bumby xxx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just a quickie to say hi to all... 

In a rush tonight so just catching up on a couple of posts 

Karen - so glad your scan went ok today... hopefully not long til you're out of danger...

Hope everyone's ok and follies are growing and bastings are going well...

must shoot - but say hi again soon

Amanda


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning My Lovely Creme Eggs  

Tried ringing my consultant yesterday as they have started me off downregging but not given me a scan date and she has gone on holiday   eeek!!

Also, Does anyone eat lots of protein during treatment to boost eggs?

Karen ~ I am so pleased the scan went well! Not long now and you will be a triplet mummy!!

Bumby ~   You will be next sugar  

Tiggy ~ Good to know you can keep going I'll definately be asking about that as I would like to squeeze as much IUI in as possible before IVF.


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Good morning,

Nova, hope you are feeling a bit better today, you and dh did well yesterday   that this one will work.

Bumpy, Its so hard isn't it  . Hang in there, and it will be your turn soon.

Salia, at least they have started you off, does your consultant have a secratary you can call and find out at least when they are back? In fact I think it was the nurse that scanned me everytime so perhaps you can make an appointment anyway.

Karen, glad its going well  

Better do some work but hello to all 2wwers, downregs, stimers and all other IUI girls

love ZP


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Just to keep you all upto date my scan at QMC went bad, my follicles had got smaller and my lining thin, so stopped treatment. I was sat there fighting back the tears but felt very let down. They told me to go for blood test and call them in 3 weeks for a scan. My doctor wants me to have a bleed before we start again. I thought that would never happen because i dont have a cycle. So anyway left feeling crap. Got home and sobbed dp so brave and not scared he tells me it will happen. Later that day i started bleeding, i could not believe it, so got on the phone to the doctor. He told me that was great and wants to start again next FRIDAY. I feel so much better now, i think if there was somebody else with my condition out there that had had children then this would lift that panick i feel, but the doctors up and down the country have never seen a case like me. So its all guess work.

I wish everyone so much luck and love this is so hard to go though chin up.   
I am a Reiki Master and send everyone of you healing thoughts day and night
Love & lightxxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Karen - I'm glad to hear all was well at your latest scan and your little ones are moving around.  Are you going to find out what sex they are, or do you want a surprise?

Bumby - I'm sorry you're feeling so down    It's never easy when others announce they're pregnant.  

Saila - oooh!  Creme eggs are my very favourite chocolate!  I think I manage to do back to back treatments cos firstly I'm a stubborn git and determined to get through this as quickly as possible and secondly I'm in denial.  All this feels a bit surreal, like it's not really happening to me.  You can't beat a good lump of denial to help you through BFN after BFN!!

Nova - how are you feeling now?  Better I hope.

Twinbutterfly - I'm so glad to hear that your AF showed up so quickly and you can start again next Friday.  Good luck for the next cycle       

I had a terrible night last night.  At about 8:00 I started getting cystitus type feelings and by 10:00 I was doubled over in pain.  I was peeing every 5 mins, it was agony.  I decided to take some cystitis powder to try and clear it up.  I'm hoping that won't damage my eggs, as I was also ovulating at the same time, but I figured it was better to take the powders than to get a full blown bladder infection and end up on antibiotics.  DH was on night shift so I asked him to bring back some cranberry juice, which is meant to be good for the bladder.  I'm so shattered tonight that I've decided to take a half day and I'm gonna go home to my bed for a sleep.  The problem is that I'm not getting IUI basting, my clinic have told me to have sex on Monday and Tuesday so I'm gonna have to have BMS today otherwise I'll feel like I've wasted my time with all these injections.   

Txx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Morning All,

Twinbutterfly - you've been through the mill hun  Yay for AF's arrival, good luck for this cycle  

Bumby - its always hard to hear someone elses happy news  , it WILL be your turn soon  

Nova - 67 million WOW - good luck and I hope the cramps settle down soon  

Karen - So pleased your scan went well hun, take good care of yourself and you 3 LO's!!!  

Kissy Bear - Welcome back hun - hope your doing ok, missed you too!!!! Have you packed yet?   

♀saỉla♀ - hope your headaches gone and are not suffering any other s/e - the things we put ourselves through   

Tiggy - hope you are enjoying your BMS yesterday / today , what a pain your clinic not being able to handle live sperm - are they doing anything about it? good luck hun  

zp - hows the pain in your side now? hope its better, if not why not give your clinic a quick call just to make sure all is ok? good luck  

Amanda - WOW what an opportunity for you re Cambodia, prepare yourself though hun it's going to be an emotionally draining trip but I'm sure it will have its rewards also! good luck hun  

A big HELLO to anyone I've missed, thinking of you all!!!

Update from me - rang clinic back this morning cause over the weekend I convinced myself the nurse I spoke to on Friday must have made a mistake i.e. has seen / heard high prolactin levels and just assumed it was a new diagnosis and protocol for new diagnosis is to refer to an Endo - turns out I was right   after a 35 minute phone call and speaking to a very helpful staff nurse who looked up my notes I have actually been referred for a pre-conceptional care appointment with an Obstretition which will take place in LWH. They said that I should receive an appointment 6-8 weeks from referral (17th July) and so by my reckoning I should get the letter in 2-3 weeks time   . I am so relieved   I know mistakes can happen but surely information should be checked before giving out to patients? Will be double checking all info I recieve in future just to make sure!

A very happy
scousemouse
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oooo I feel so bloated! I look like such a heifer   I have to go shopping tomorrow as well to get a dress for York Races  

Scousemouse ~ Yup they have kind of gone but I am expecting the back. Synarel usually takes a few days to settle down with me!

Tiggy ~ I love creme eggs too   Why aren't they basting you hon?? Make sure you have plenty of BMS 

Twinbutterfly ~ I am so sorry about your news  On the plus side it is so very good you are starting again they can work it out this time 

Zp ~ I always get a slip of them to show to book a scan. How are you feeling?

I am having a barny with DH at the moment too   he is so annoying sometimes


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Helloooo laaaydaaairs!

Sorry to have been out of coms the last few days - busy busy busy! 

So how are you all doing? I've read back over the MANY posts I've missed    and kind of got myself back up to speed with what's what with everyone.

Scousemouse - great (ish!) to hear it was all a bit of a screw up on the part of whoever you spoke to last time. It's ridiculous they can give out such crap info without a second thought to how it messes with you, BUT so nice to finally speak to someone properly useful who knows what's really going on... and 2 weeks or so is SO much better than the endless months you mentioned last time. Fingers crossed for you that the appointment comes through quickly and you have a really good consult to get things moving and back on track.   

Tiggy - hope the powders and cranberry are working and you're feeling better... hope the BMS is great in every way imaginable!  

Twinbutterfly - so sorry your scan went bad. That must have been disheartening for you both, but GREAT that AF came to town so soon (she ain't all that bad after all   ) and things can get going again. LOTS of luck for next round      Oh, and thanks for the healing thoughts!

Saila - hope the scan can go ahead despite your consultant being on her jollies.  Like zp says I reckon nursey should be able to sort it if you can get hold of an assistant to set it up.  Seems crazy to still need to get a slip if consultant has gone away.  Maybe you could convince them to book you in provisionally and consultant might be back to sign off in time?  Good luck with it.

Hi Bumby - sorry you're down. Hopefully it's passed by the time you read this.  It's tough when you hear someone else's news like that... esp when you wanted to be the first grandchild giver... I understand totally. Yo umight be next tho, and very soon too so keep yer chin up gal. Sending positive vibes your way by the truckload!        

Karen - wonderful news on the scan. It must be so amazing to see them all partying on down in there... bless. Fingers crossed you all stay happy and healthy.

Nova - fingers (and legs!) crossed the basting was a good one... sounds like it!  

So, my update is that I called up my docs office yesterday to set up for our first round of IUI in Sept.  Pretty straight forward - Camille (doc's nurse) was very helpful, checked up my notes and said she could call in my prescription for Clomid at my pharmacy so I just need to go in and collect it.  I'm all booked in for my injection class on Sept 11th and just need to call to set up my scan etc when AF arrives.  Only complication in all of this is me travelling back to UK next week for a friend's wedding, then moving house the week after I get back... hope all the activity doesn't mess with the IUI stuff.  I really want this to work so any positive vibes are so very welcome from anyone with some to spare! 

Thanks ladies.  Hello and sorry to anyone I missed by name too - it's tricky to keep up when we're all such gas bags!! Sorry also if I've muddled anything in my replies.

Wishing a  to each and every one of you! 

Adios fer nooo!
T x


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Hello again ladies.

I'm back for IUI #2. This time we're going for menopur as well as clomid.  Last time was negative and only had clomid so hoping that this time we have better news at the end.

Had my injection lesson this morning and will be taking the memopur every other day, probably in the evening so i can have more time to prepare the injection. Took clomid today (CD2)

I'll try and catch up with where everyone is!

Hello to you Saila - we might be cycle buddies again!

Jen
xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello IUI Chicks! Wow you all have been very busy!

Jen_d ~ Hope all goes great this month with clomid and memopur as well as hope the side effects are not too over bearing Fingers crossed everything goes to plan!

Tripitaka ~ I just got back from the US (Miami and Florida) and boy is the flight long... My best advise for travelling by air is drink loads and loads of water and then sit on the end of the isle (if you not flying business class) so its easy access to the toilets. As for clomid - I was advised to take drink loads of water too which worked well when I tried it. SO all I can say is happy drinking!!! Hope all goes well    and got everything crossed you have a fantastic wedding party!

Saila ~ Hope you tummy feels better real soon! Hope you and DH make up too 

Scousemouse ~ I am so HAPPY its worked out! I am glad all the confusion is sorted and you spoke to people that were able to help and understand. I think next time I am going to get you to sort our my appointments   

Tiggy ~ I am so sorry you are in so much pain! Could this also be OV pain Either way you have taken all you can and hope you feel better real soon! Fingers crossed this month will be well worth it so keep going hun and sending you lots of bubbles to help you on your way!   

Twinbutterfly ~ I am so happy your AF arrived. I know how disappointed you must of felt at the docs and how lonely this journey can be. I am glad that it turned out well at the end!

ZP ~ How ya feeling today? Has the pain gone? Got everyhting crossed for you during the 2ww!   

As220375 ~ Hello! Hope all going well for your trip to Cambodia!

Bumpy ~ I am so sorry to hear your sad news about yet another pg. We all know how difiicult it is and when it so close to home it can be devastating. Sending you some special cuddles specially for you!!!

To YOU and everyone else out there - special thoughts and wishes sent your way and hope all our dreams come true!
    

Love
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hiya Kissy Bear,

How come you were in Florida?  Pretty steamy at this time of year I'd imagine!  How long was that flight?  It's only about 7 hours from VT to UK tho' so not too bad, well that's after the little hour or so flight to Philly first.  Bad connections this time tho so summat like 16 hour travel time...pah!  Still, I went to Australia a couple of years ago and now that was a long ol' flight! And yes, lots of water is a must i'nt it.  

At least I get to come back first class this time (woohoo!) thanks to my very lovely DH       cashing in some of his airmiles! Wonder if you can swing a cat in the plane's posh loos? Doubt it, but maybe you can get in and do what you need to without injuring yourself, dropping something important down the bog or erupting unintentionally from the cubicle... EEeeeks!

I will defs have to be swigging H2O like there's no tomorrow with the clomid - you don't think there's any risks to flying while you're taking it do you??  Hmmm.

Anyway, hope all is well with you and that little Kez is feeling better - what's the trouble there?  Poor pup   

Nighty night to you, and anyone else reading me waffle. Enough to send anyone to sleep... zzZZZzzzZZzzzz
T x


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone...

Well another day and feeling so so so so much better!!! In fact i feel quite human again!!!!!!  

Bumby- hang in there love, it will be your turn soon... and then you can keep your smile on from ear to ear!!! 

Tiggy - my cycle buddy!!! Glad you feeling better today!!! Weird do you think we will go through all the same symptons!!  I am back on food today.. so feeling hungry... what about you??

kissy bear - lots of      to you too!!

Good vibes and                                      

to all IUI girls 
xxxxx

Nova


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Mornin' my lovelies  

A beautiful day here in VT   so hope it's the same wherever you are.

Hey Karen - You know, I keep forgetting USA's so huge... silly really.  In fact I've started thinking of each state as a separate country just to keep me head round how long it takes to get anyway here...  little ol' GB has it's good points! I feel bad cos I miss everyone back there so much and it takes however long to get back to visit (and all the $$s!), but then most of my friends here have family in the same country but in places that take twice as long to get to than me getting to the UK! Fingers crossed you get to visit Disney with your triplets many many happy times    

Nova -great to hear you're feeling so much better    Nothing makes you feel twice as good as realising you don't feel yucky any more!

Have a fabby day everyone... onwards and upwards eh?
T x

PS A question about caffeine and TTC/IUI - I'm totally off alcohol but can't help myself when it comes to my morning cup of tea and the occasional coffee. Any of you ladies cutting caffeine altogether when TTC/IUI??


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Scousemouse - fantastic news!  I'm so glad that what you were told the other day was a mistake and you are back on track again.  My clinic aren't going to do anything about not being able to handle live sperm.  They said it would mean completely replacing their whole ventilation system.  There is going to be a big new hospital getting built to replace a couple of hospitals in my area, so presumably when/if that's built they'll be able to offer IUI again.  In the meantime, they tell me that Ovulation Induction is only a few % less successful than IUI.  Dunno if I believe that though!!

Saila - I'm not getting basted cos of changes in the EU laws which means that the air quality in my hospital is not up to scratch.  Therefore my clinic are now offering ovulation induction instead of IUI.  So I have all the sniffers and injections as in IUI but they tell me the best time to have BMS instead of getting basted.  I feel like I'm getting half a treatment!!

Tripitaka - sounds like you're gonna be busy in the run up to your IUI.  Being busy can only be a good thing ... it'll make time pass quicker and you'll have other things to think about other than IUI.  I must admit I'm not off caffine totally.  I've got the attitude (rightly or wrongly) that I can't put my whole life on hold waiting for my BFP so I allow myself a few treats.  I still drink coffee, although I've cut them down and replaced a few with decaf tea.  I still drink alcohol, albeit I'm sensible and only have the odd glass of wine here and there, and I still exercise 3-4 times a week, cos if I didn't I'd go completely insane.  I think it's down to the individual on how you feel about things.  If you do swap to decaf coffee or tea you've got to watch which brands you use as some use a lot of chemicals to strip out the caffine which leaves residues of the chemical behind, seemingly.

Nova - funny you should mention being hungry today.  I'd not realised I'd lost my appetite over the last few days till you mentioned it, but I'm definitely hungry today (I've just eaten a big bar of chocolate, naughty me!).  Hopefully we'll go through all the same symptoms, including BFP!  How lovely would that be to go from cycle buddies to pg buddies?  Oooh!  I've just got myself all excited.  I need to surpress that feeling asap, I don't let myself get excited!

Jen_D - good luck with your cycle this time.  I hope the clomid and menopur do the trick for you.     

Kissy Bear - My pains were ovulation pains and cystitis pains at the same time.  All I needed was a bit of constipation thrown in and then I'd have had a hat trick!  All the pains are away now, thankfully!

Karen - how are you feeling?  Are you having many symptoms?

Take care

Txx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hiya Tiggy,

I think you're quite right not putting your life on hold, in more ways than caffeine and alcohol!  There was so much stuff I was putting off and missing out on 'cos of the 'maybes' it was driving us both mad.  My poor ol' Mum delayed her big 60th bday party in 2005 cos me and DH were getting married and me moving out to USA, and then I missed it altogether the year after cos I didn't dare book a flight back in case the transatlantic was bad for baby or babymaking...duh! Missed a very good friend's wedding too so this time we're just going to travel and cross our fingers things are all okay.  I feel so bad for missing these important things and still with no baby to show for it. Not sure my Mam fully understands cos we haven't told her all our issues, but I hope she's forgiven me by now 

Anyway, on the caffeine front I absolutely have to have my cup of Tetley every morning (it's a rule that whoever comes to visit us from home has to bring us big bags of Tetley, oh and bottles of Heinz Light Salad Cream too!), and usually one in the afternoon too.  Sometimes I'll swap the afternoon one for a sneaky latte or summat tho    I'm not much into decaf versions of proper tea cos of the chem thing you mention... I found a good herb tea brand over here called Tazo teas - do you get it in UK?  They do a really nice 'calm' tea which has camomile, hibiscus and all kinds of yummy herbs in it, and their 'refresh' tea is really good with peppermint, spearmint and tarragon.  Not first thing in the morning tho!!

Fingers crossed for us all that the waiting and wondering isn't for too much longer        and here's to keeping busy and happy in the meantime.  

T x


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

HI Ladies

Thanks for all your good wishes ....I am feeling better now and gonna distance myself from SIL for a while, some people get it so easy when TTC!

Well nearly a week into the 2/3ww and praying every day for my BFP.

On the putting things on hold front ... weve all been there I imagine ....dh and I have missed out on so much due to TTC sometimes I look back and think of all the sacrifices and no baby to show for it.....  My sister live in australia with my neice who I would love to go out and see but with cycles and saving incase we need IVF I have not been able to go over... that and countless holidays, events (like to do 5k & 10k runs), a year of wanting to leave work for another job but not doing because of Maternity pay etc. .... I am a lot better these days but still put life on hold in general!!! BTW I did leavethe job in the end ..best thing I did

Anyway ... I am rambling on

Hi and Big love to all the girlies on here and thanks again for being my rocks...... you girls are amazing.

Lots of love Bumby xxxxxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

BFN for me on Sat, although official test date yesterday.  Didn't bother though as AF properly arrived.  Decided to book a holiday and hope to start tx again in Sept, so will catch you all again then.

Best wishes to ladies still on 2ww   and   to you all.

Lots of love

Louj x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

So sorry LouJ  

Have a great holiday!!

scousemouse
xx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone 
thank you all for your great support, feel df sick of me at min all i think is babys but cant help it. df,s brother has just found out there having a little girl. Keep trying to be happy for them but it hurts so much.
I feel alot better about this IUI and cant wait till 2morrow, but you still worry.
Good luck to all the ladies on 2ww


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone...

What a beautiful day!!!  Well feeling good today, off to dentist in a bit then for lunch with a friend.. and all is well with the world..

Twinbutterfly - hang in their hun XXX

Louj - XXXX

Missing out on things....
I know what you mean about hanging on, i have the opportunity of going for a new job a big promotion, one that i think i could get...  Applications to be in the day of my testing... But I have thought about it and talked it over with DH and we have decided, life can't stop for this tx. So i am going for the job and if fingers crossed the tx works well great!! Then after i am def 3 mths i will tell them, until then not saying a word.  Figure why should i, "normal" peeps wouldn't even know...  We have decided that if we have a baby our life won't stop but be added too, so therefore, we can't stop our lives waiting....  XX

Bumby - glad you feeling better!!

Trip - i dont have coffee anymore (which i love!!) but do have tea, sorry not giving that up too!!!

Tiggy - You so funny!!! You getting me excited now!!!!!     Day 4!!! Two weeks today we test!!! AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!  quite excited about it actually XXXX

Salia - hope you ok XXX

Hello to anyone i have missed XXXX

Off to dentist now and yes i am still smiling!!!

Nova


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

I am wondering if I can join your gang?

I have just started my first 'Superovulated IUI' and was basted on Tuesday.  My official test date is 6 Sept, which as I see is also the test date for a couple of you.  I am really hoping that I even get to that date.  I normally have a very short Luteal Phase but am hoping that the lovely Cyclogest is going to sort that out.  Speaking of which, it's that time of day again!

I would also like to say hi to Bumby.  I know exactly how you are feeling re your SIL.  I went out with my brother and SIL last Friday and found out their great news!  They only started trying after they got married in June.  It was a wedding night baby.  How the hell does that happen.  My sister is also pregnant and managed it without trying so going from thinking I was going to be the first in our family to have a baby I am now in a very disappointing 3rd out of 4th place.  I know it isn't a race, I just thought it would be me first!

I am also feeling a bit down in the dumps today as have have had a row with DH about his alcohol consumption.  Kind of relating to your putting things on hold, we haven't really done that and we have booked holidays and have taken up invitations thinking that if we couldn't go due to pg then at the worst we may lose a bit of money.  This fertility business is hard enough as it is without giving up your life too. We have to have some fun!!  He however, has been told that he has to cut down on how much he drinks.  Where is he right now  In the pub.  Trying to stay calm as I know I should be relaxing but sometimes it's so hard.  I feel like I'm turning into a nagging wife, something I never thought I would be!!

Anyway, that's enough from me.  Wishing everyone on here Lots and Lots of luck and here's hoping for a   very, very soon.   

LoL  Button xxxxxx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Evening ladies

10 days to go and actually feeling OK today, less pain, less tired - good? bad? , who knows  

Button, welcome on board,   for your 2ww.   that you are feeling down today.

Nova and tiggy and bumpy, how you coping?

lou, so sorry, have a good holiday, gather yourself and we'll see you back fighting soon.

twin, are you basting soon? sorry I've lost track. I know what you mean about dh being sick of me but I don't think its true, I think they worry and want just as much as us but try so hard to be strong for us.  I think we have to try and make an effort to be strong sometimes so they can be sad, at least that worked for us. And a good moan on here really helps me keep some of it from him. Mine recently admitted to leaving the office when someone brought there baby in - I thought it was just me.

Trip, I'm not totally off caffine either, have a cup of tea every morning and sometimes another in the afternoon. I figure it can't be that bad as they gave me one at the clinic post basting! Also admitting to half a glass of wine (with food) on saturday night. I agree life is too short. 

Jen-D, good luck  

salia, how are you?

scousemouse, great news that you now have it all sorted, roll on Tx

love and luck to you all

ZP


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Lovely ladies

Just a quick post tonight .... I am getting addicted with this site and ********!! DH keeps saying get off that computer!!!Anyone else loving ******** ...come on ........its not just me is it?

Anyway Feeling ok...... thanks to all who are asking ...test date seems an age away (5th sept) so keeing busy.... still on knicker check everyday and had a few rumbles in my lower tummy?!? 

Louj - so sorry hun   xxx

Twin - hang on in there regarding df brother .. I understand totally .. it hurts like hell. Good luck for tomorrow. x

Nova - Good luck for the new job .. go for it girl... and enjoy the last couple of weeks of summer holidays.x  hopefully you will go back to work for a juicy BFP!!

Button - Welcome to FF, its great here.Thanks for the hello.... I so know how you feel about SIL and bro's news .. some people get it so easy I really struggle to cope but time helps and usually after a few days I feel a bit better. I also thought I would  be the first .. but taling behind at 3rd currently. We will get our BFP's!!! x

zp - I am coping ok at the mo but thinking about every feeling I am having, twinges, headaches, feeling sicky etc ... not sure if it is psychological!!!  Good luck x

Lots of love to all .....we have a few on 2 ww and close testing dates......   
Bumby xxxxxxx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello poppets!

How's everything going with you all?  

Personally, I'm feeling all lovely after a bit of a spa indulgence today - an hour of aromatherapy massage followed by a bit of splashing about in a waterfall pool... actually, I sat momentarily (literally!) in the sauna before having a panic it was too hot and what if I'm pregnant Well, I only ovulated yesterday/today, but I guess I shouldn't take any chances.  The folks in there must have thought I as mad - coming in and getting settled on me towel and then sitting bolt upright and dashing back out again all of a fluster.   

Strangely enough, my lovely therapist was herself 4 months pregnant so I was sucking up all those preg vibes from her.    I explained very briefly about my unX- IF issues and she was quite marvellous really.  Her little bump kept brushing against me now and again and it felt almost like a little blessing... am I weird??    Anyway, at the very end she did something I've never experienced before - the massage completely stopped for maybe 5 seconds and so I'm laying there wondering if we're all done, my eyes covered with one of those little weighted pillow thingummies, then with one finger she put a gentle but firm pressure right in the middle of my forehead and rotated it around, if you get what I mean.  Poked me in my third eye in effect! Well, if I were a cyclops, which I'm not... Anyhoo, she did the same thing on a number of pressure points over my face and, gosh, my ears started burning and I felt this real buzz of energy washing over me from head to toe (not the other way round, ahem!). A most unexpected but uplifting feeling, which I've convinced myself has hotwired my repro system and I must surely be getting a BFP this month... please God.  

Anyway, how about you guys...

WELCOME Button, it's lovely to have you here - lots of luck and   for your 2ww, and for getting DH sorted.    And yes, it's soooo hard to stop feeling like it's all a big race and that you're the one hanging about at the back. I've had what feels like so many friends all falling pregnant and having babies just recently (5 in total of late), and my sis has popped two little lovelies out without so much as a second thought - seriously, bingo first time of trying for both nephews apparently.  Good for them of course, and I do love being Auntie, but if only we could hit the fast track to parenthood, huh?  Fingers crossed you're well on your way as we speak.   

LouJ - that's such pants news about your BFN     Hope your hols work some magic and you come back perfectly pumped and primed for a good round in Sept.  Take good care 'til then.  

zp - goodluck on your 10dw.  Hope the less pain and less tired are good signs.   Your DH sounds lovely - poor guys - it's so hard to know how they're feeling isn't it, being men and all...  a good chat is like blood from a stone, and I'me sure they'd run to the hills screaming if they saw all our banter on 'ere!

Tiggy and Nova, and Bumby too - I'm keeping everything crossed for you cycle buddies you!  Thinking about it, I'm pretty sure I ovulated today (BBT and LH surge patterns) and me and DH have been going for it on the BMS front   since this is our last month of TTC naturally before IUI scheduled to start next month... 6th Sept would be when my AF's expected so, can I please be an honorary 'almost IUI' cycle buddy??   BFPs all round I hope     

Oh aye, and here's to NOT putting everything else on hold, for sure!  I've been invited to apply for a lectureship post just yesterday evening, which came totally out of the blue (my current visa doesn't allow me to work for a US employer as it stands so I've been stuck doing the odd consultancy job for folks back in the UK since I ventured Stateside)

... sounds like I'm going through a similar thought process as you did Nova, and I think I'm gonna go for it too.    Fingers crossed EVERYTHING works out for you - it's all very exciting whichever way you look at it.

Blimey, I'm losing the plot a bit with all my excessive ramblings here.  Hope you can make sense of it all ladies, and BIG sorry to whomever I haven't chatted directly with today... looking at this lengthy post you can probs count yourselves lucky   

Thinking of you all and I'm channelling magical pregnant lady vibes to send to you all...  aaaahhhhhhuuuuuuummm <<< that's them headed your way right now!               

T x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Good morning all,

sorry no time for personals just wanted to share my good news!!!

My 1st IUI starts today        
Just got a phone call from clinic, the Obstetrician has reviewed my file and says he's perfectly happy for treatment ot proceed without seeing me     ans seen as though I'm on CD3 we can go ahead today     

Going for scan at 2.45pm this afternoon and starting clomid tonight           then another scan next Friday        and basting the following week at some point.

Cannot believe it, am so very chuffed, can't believe my luck after last Friday!!!!!!!!

oh and a little nervous too!!!!

a very very happy Scousemouse


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi all...

Scousemouse - well done mate!!! welcome to the lovely world of IUI!!!   

Trip - how exciting about the job!!!!!! Sounds like a great job!!!  My one is a headship of quite a big primary school... I am a deputy at mo (not at that school) but think i have a good chance of getting it, as long as head focused    But like i said life can't stand still otherwise we will always be doing the "What if's" and thats no way to live!!  And of course you should be a cycle buddie!!! 4 of us now!!!

Bumby - I know what you mean about feedback chick!! How you feeling cycle buddy?? 

Tiggy - Hello love!! having no symptons today, feeling pretty relaxed after my chocolate facial yesterday... Off to see mates for lunch today.. I am not usually a lady who lunches but during hols i try to catch up with everyone... DH moaning that i will  have a nicer lunch than his ham sandwiches.... heh heh....  

ZP- time moving on love..... you hanging in there     sending you lots of pos XX

Button- Hi button and welcome... Its crappy when peeps share their good news with you isn't it.. You don't want to seem uncaring but it always bites....  Remember you are trying to be calm so take yourself off put your music on full blast and sing it out.... Thats what i do when all i want to do is explode!!! Try it its quite fun.... ( p.s i cant sing, so only ever do it on my own......   )

Sending loads and loads of pos to us all                                   

Nova


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Nova - I'm not having any symptoms either.  Which is a relief cos last cycle I had really bad ovary pains at around this time and it was a cyst forming.  So I'm hoping that doesn't happene again this time.  You sound like you've got a lovely day planned.  It's alright for you school types.  I'm stuck in an office and it's a beautiful day outside.  All I wanna do is go home and spend time in my garden!

Scousemouse - Fantastic news.  I'm so pleased for you.  Good luck with this cycle    

Louj - sorry the witch showed up   

Tripitaka - I hope you picked up on loads of pregnancy vibes from your massage.  

Bumby - Test date seems ages away to me too, I'm on the 6th

ZP - I'm OK at the moment, ta.  When's your test day (I think you're just ahead of me)

Button - welcome!  I feel like I nag DH sometimes too.  He doesn't drink that much, but whe he does he goes out with the words 'you'd better not kill all your swimmers' ringing in his ears.  I must do his head in!  And I'm sure he just lies to me about how much he's drank!!  Have you got your DH on multi vitamins?  I've got mine on Wellman from Boots.  I don't know if they've improved anything, but a lot of girls on here report that their DH's SA results improve after taking multivits.

Twinbutterfly - How's things going with you?

Some of you may know that my sister started her IVF injections on the same day as I started injecting.  I feel like I'm not able to worry about my own 2WW because I'm too busy willing her to have a successful IVF cycle.  She's always rather slow at responding at first but then she comes on really fast once she gets moving.  She's been on the lowest dose of GonalF and has been nicely developing follies, she had about 10-12 nearing maturation on Wednesday so they were going to do EC on Monday.  Today she had a scan and she's in danger of overstimulating.  She's got to get her bloods checked and she may have to coast over the weekend and do EC on either Mon or Tues, depending on whether her hormone levels lower.  If they get 20 eggs they are going to freeze her embies and she'll have to wait 3 months before they do ET.  I'm hoping this doesn't happen.  So my head is full of what my sis is going through at the moment.  

Take care 

Txx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Hope your all ok, I haven't had much chance to catch up yet. I went to York races with DH and friends for my birthday it was wonderful!!

 arrived on Thursday (CD24) I cannot believe how early she is!! This is totally not like her either, I was quite ill and crampy but a few feminax sorted that out   I still had a great day at the races!

I tried ringing consultant but she is on holiday this week! I am scared that they might abandon the cycle as I won't be able to start jabs till next week.


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Saila - don't worry, most clinics let you merrily sniff away until they're ready for you.  I sniffed for 2 extra weeks the first time cos the nurse was on holiday, and I think if this cycle doesn't work I'll have to sniff for an extra week again as the nurse is on holiday.  The only downside to this is that the hot flushes get worse.  But in my opinion it's better than having to waiting for another month.

Txx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi ladies, 
Hope everyone is feeling ok, and not getting sunburn as its so hot. Been to QMC today had scan and everything looked the same as last time so started jabs on Menopur is it 1 bottle aday, then back in on wed for bloodtest and scan and up adose if everything looks ok.Feel really scared as last time i had jabs for 23day up and down dosers and then had ax. So really hope this one goes ok, you try and stay positive but its hard but you ladies help[ pick me up        

Hope the ladies that are on the 2ww are doing ok, try not drive yourselfs mad as i am and not at that point yet!!! 
BBQ for us tonight to no drink im being good
see you soonx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi,


karen - how are you hun?  hope all is well with you and littleones   

twinbutterfly - hope all goes well for you this cycle hun    keep your chin up!!!

saila - so sorry the old witch came to visit   good luck for next cycle   

button - welcome to the board hun and good luck   

Tiggy - good luck for this cycle hun    and have some extra for your sis too   

Nova - hope you enjoyed you lady who lunches satus today!  good luck hun   


Tripitaka - you massage sounds wonderful - hope you managed to suck up some of those pregnancy vibes - good luck   


bumby - i can imagine time pretty much stands still during 2ww, but I hope the rest of your 2ww goes by quickly for you!!! good luck hun   

zp - hope the rest of your 2ww passes quickly hun, big   to your OH, its easy to foget its just as hard for them!  good luck   

Me - had my scan, womb lining is as it should be, my ovaries were a little shy and kept playing hide and see but once they found them all is ok.  Start clomid tonight then back to clinic next Friday for progress scan.
 

fingers crossed for each and every one of us!!!       

Have a good weekend all!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

just for you Karen
xxx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Way to go Scousemouse!   I'm so pleased you can get going with the treatment so much sooner than you thought.  You must feel pumped to be getting on with it all, and that your scan was as it should be.  Fingers crossed for you my dear.      

Nova - Yeah the job sounds good - it's an equine science lecturer tho' whereas my specialty is pig nutrition (don't ask!  ) but the head of dept seems to like 'my package' (his own words...!) with all the other stuff I have experience in, so who knows.  I've ridden and owned a couple of ponies from the age of 5 so I should have plenty of knowledge still floating around in the ol' grey matter - just need to formalise it I guess and make a good pitch.  Your headship post sounds exciting too.  My mum is a secretary in an infants and junior school so I hear plenty about what's involved in all of that.  Good vision (and I don't mean no specs!), planning and people skills go a very long way it seems.  Lots of luck with the application and whatever follows (work- and TTC-wise). I'm sure you'll be a knock-out.    

Karen - big hugs to you and your little shining angels.   Hope you and the triplets are doing well.  

Lots of luck to all us cycle buddies, and everyone else of course (and your sis too Tig!).         How is everyone feeling?  No symptoms of anything to speak of here, tho my BBT hasn't come down much yet...   

Have a great w/e!
T x


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Girlies.....

Just catching up ..... lots happening over the last couple of days ... great news scousemouse!!!! Love to Karen for yesterday xx

Me ......I have had some AF type pains and bleeding yesterday and today and feeling a bit low as feels like AF coming at only 7/8 days past basting!!!

Last IUI I started AF 10 days after basting..... pains are in the tummy but also in the hip area near ovaries .. hope they are not cysts again ... was very optimistic but think that this cycle has failed..... again!!! Why is the time I am bleeding so close to ovulation and basting? Had my blood tested friday and awaiting the progesterone levels from clinic on tues to ensure I ovulated... I am very confused    

My stomach has butterflies and is in knots constantly and I know this is not helping but can't stop it ... trying to chill out and do nothing.......

DH says it could be implantation bleeding but I have thought that so many times in the past and it has been AF...the blood has been bright red not just brownish (sorry TMI).... I know its not over till the   sings but ...... I feel her warming up!!!!

HELP....... anyone got any advise... I am going crazy 

Love bumby xxxxxxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Bumby - it might not be   it could be implanation..... try to stay pos hun!!! All your worrying is making you feel worse.....  The clinic will give you news on Tuesday, so try to keep calm till then chick....               

Trip - sounds like an interesting job!!!  Have to admit have been coming up with various ideas as to what your job title could be if you stayed with your specialism!!!  Sorry, never met anyone in your field before.... xxxx

karen lots of     going out to you XX

Twin - hope you had a nice bbq!!!

Tiggy - how are you hun?? feeling very good today sun shining, off to buy some choc as DH at work, so i can eat it all to myself while watching telly!!!!!      

hello to everyone else and        to you allXXX

Nova


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Karen ~   I am thinking of you sweetie.

Nova ~ How are you feeling?

T ~    I have everything crossed for you!

Scousemouse ~ Good luck with the clomid! I am hoping to be scanned next week

Twinbutteryfly ~ I wasn't in the sun today unfortunately as I was at a cat show but it has been a lovely day.

Tiggy ~ I hope so! I will feel so much better when I speak to consultant!!

Hope your all having a wonderfull weekend!


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello to everyone and thanks for your messages.

Soz not really got time for many personals today - DH not feeling very well so I have to go play nursey!?  

So, just quickly...

Now Bumby, just you STOP for a minute! Take a deep breath in through your nose for five, out through your mouth for five and repeat five times. Now, center and focus... The facts are this: it is either implantation bleeding or cowbag Flo come to town (I really, really, really hope it is the former  ).  Panicking about it won't stop AF, but staying calm might well tip things in the right direction for implantation.  Doing nothing might be the worst thing you can do if you're driving yourself batty worrying about it.  Why not run a nice bubbly bath (not too hot mind!), get them candles lit and put on some tranquil tunes?  Get immersed in a good book or start up a 'craft' project... don't laugh but knitting is a great stress reliever... and winter's coming (ish) so now might be a good time to find some fancy yarn and knit a whopping great scarf to keep you toasty whatever happens??    Seriously, focus on other things til you know what's what on Tuesday, and don't think about the 'whys', 'what ifs' and negatives til you know that's what you're dealing with. I'll be praying and keeping me fingers crossed for you.         

That's it for now folks.  

T x

PS Nova - I'm intrigued what names you've come up with for me... Senior Pig Scientist always did sound so dull... I much prefer Lecturer in Equine Sciences to be honest, even if I have to change my field (hahaaa! what a pun!)


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Its over already AF arrived last night and is in full flow today so there's no mistake. Tottaly gutted. Not supposed to test till next week. Will ring clinic on Tuesday but what can they say. I think I have to do a test on the right day anyway but it's def over. Thanks for your support.

love ZP


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

HI Trip
Thanks so much for the advice and kind words...... I know you are right ...... I am still bleeding/spotting and have little cramps.... for a third day    .....but we are off out today for a walk and picnic with our dog and some friends and their dog so should take my mind off it ... although will be knicker checking along the way! 

I know what will be, will be and there is nothing I can do about it but you know how it is with us crazy TTC girls 

Now the knitting.... sorry I did laugh......Not sure about that but will defo get my mind on something creative this weekend........now off to enjoy the beautiful weather today!

zp - so sorry hun . ...I think I might be joining you ......this bleeding just does'nt feel right??

Love Bumby xxxx

PS .... Have a lovely weekend to all the IUI girlies xxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

zp - am so sorry hun    

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Zp - so sorry hun XXXXXX         

Bumby - try to have a nice day!! Have image of you creeping off from your mates and hiding behind trees to check pants!!!!    

Scousemouse - Hello xxx

Nova


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls!

Thank you sooo much for your kind words and hugs!

Zp, so sorry for you hon   for you.

Bumby, fingers crossed for you hon  

Scousemouse, great news, glad you've been able to start all the best hon, fingers crossed for you

Nova, seems your 2ww is going very well lots of   for you

Trip, hope DH is feeling better! Sorry Trip, but I laughed about the knitting too, I was bloody useless at that and crocheting, so rather than be therapeutic (sp?) it would be probably stress me out more!

Twinbutterfly, hope everything goes well for you with your tx next week, you will be on the 2ww soon!

Tiggy, best of luck to you and your sis, sending lots of    to you both.

Saila, hope things go well for you next week, best of luck with your scan

Karen, how are you feeling, how are your three lovely babes on board, all going well and time is ticking on.  Every day must make things a little easier for you  

Well, we are running a race night tonight for the local playgroup.  Should be a great night, we did one at the May bank holiday and it went down really well.  People bet with fake money and at the end of the evening they bid at a blind auction, this is really funny as they can end up with something really naff or really good!

Louj x


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

ZP - so sorry about your news   Hope you can pick yourself back up and get positive for next time. 

Bums - still hoping for you  Enjoy the walk and look out for nettles, thistles and brambles if you need to do any alfresco-knicker checking!  Ouchy!!

So, about this knitting... don't you know knitting is the new yoga Honestly!!  Apparently the simple, repetitive task gives your mind something to actively focus on while reflecting quietly on other things. In my quick google search about 'knitting' and 'stress' I came across this lady's blog http://www.littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/ Now, she's clearly got a knitting talent that I don't! Such cute bunnies!

Good luck to everyone 'getting creative' this w/e.  
T x


----------



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Im quite new to FF, ive been reading for a while but not posted much. Im currently on day 3 of my 2ww - this is my 2nd IUI. I was hoping that someone might been able to give me a bit of advice?? On the day of basting I had quite bad stomach cramps - the procedure actually hurt more this time than last. For the last couple of days I have had very mild cramps, but today I noticed on my pants a browish staining (TMI!!) and the cramps that had started to go are now back, along with a bit of light headiness! Has anyone else experienced this before? I was reading Bumpys posts and I know that she is, but she is much further on in the 2ww than me- surely its too early for AF but also for implantation bleeding? Does anyone have any ideas? 

Beany xx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Beany

I had bad pains on my IUI day this time around, and had pains for a couple of days after.  I am on day 7 and am fine now. I have got a diary on here so that could tell you which days...  I haven't had any bleeding yet, but it could be implantation..  I know they said it is from day5 till day 12, but maybe your just early...

Hang in there hun, the pains go, i think mine were ovulation my follie was quite big this time so as one FF said it was like pushing a golf ball out... so the pains are probably the same...

Remember not to over do it.. I did that first time around, trying to take it easier this time, hard to do, but try to and remember to drink lots of milk/water....

XXX

Nova


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109363.0


----------

